# DAFV: Social Media Kampagne



## phirania (15. Mai 2020)

Gebt Kindern eine Angel in die Hand und macht weiter Werbung....


----------



## Debilofant (16. Mai 2020)

Die Initiative ist vom Inhalt her zu begrüßen, kommt allerdings etwas spät. Gleichwohl ist spät besser als nie.

Was mir leider nicht klar geworden ist, über welche Kanäle hier die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mehr als bislang forciert werden soll. Das dürfte nämlich ein ganz entscheidender Faktor sein, die Öffentlichkeit jenseits der ohnehin angelnden Bevölkerung zu erreichen, speziell in den urbanen Ballungszentren. Es wird m.E. jedenfalls bei weitem nicht reichen, nur die verbandseigenen Strukturen damit zu füllen, sowieso schon mit dem Angeln befasste Medien einzubinden und zu hoffen, dass Freiwillige über Social Media die überfällige Kunde möglichst zahlreich in die Weiten des World Wide Web tragen. So traurig und hart es in der Realität auch ist, der DAFV muss, um nichtangelnde Bevölkerungsgruppen möglichst zahlreich und effektiv zu erreichen, ran "an die Front", also mehr aus der eigenen Komfortzone ausbrechen bzw. mehr nach außen aktiv werden inklusive der (von mir persönlich zwar auch maximal verabscheuten, aber in dieser Gesellschaft leider immer noch zu häufig als notwendiges Mittel zum Zweck genutzten) Disziplin des "Netzwerkens"/"Strippenziehens im Hintergrund".

Die Jägerschaft ist in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit/Imagepflege wiederum schon einen Schritt weiter, als nämlich ebenfalls ganz aktuell in einem der führenden deutschen Leitmedien eine eigene Rubrik für die Darstellung der vielfältig "nichtmordenden" Aspekte des Jägertums zugelassen/geschaffen wurde:









						Neue Serie „Wildwechsel“: Artenschutz geht alle an
					

Wenige wissen, wie viel der Arbeit des Jägers nicht den Tod eines Tieres, sondern seinen Schutz und seine Bestandssicherung zum Ziel hat: zum Auftakt unserer neuen Serie „Wildwechsel“.




					www.faz.net
				




Das sollte/muss auch Ziel einer Interessenvertretung für Angler sein, ins Niemands- oder gar "Feindesland" vorzudringen, um offensiv nach Außen die eigenen Werte mit positiver Konnotation zu transportieren und einer intellektuell wie ideologisch hoffentlich noch nicht völlig verlorenen Urbanbevölkerung näher zu bringen.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Mai 2020)

Hier sollte die „Macht“ des Internets besser genutzt werden...sage ich als jemand aus dem Onlinemarketing...

paar hübsche Banner auf nem Instagram Account mit 1.100 Followern oder ne Facebook Seite mit 19 Followern bringt da net viel Reichweite..

Evtl tatsächlich Kooperationen mit größeren Gesichtern aus YouTube oder einfach wirklich aus der Komfortzone raus und die Leute aktiv aufklären 

also do wie die PETA es macht aber eben mit der richtigen Absicht.


----------



## rippi (16. Mai 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Evtl tatsächlich Kooperationen mit größeren Gesichtern aus YouTube.


Das ist das einzige, was überhaupt etwas bringen würde.


----------



## Floma (17. Mai 2020)

Die Situation ist imho nicht so schlimm, wie sie häufig dargestellt wird. Wir werden gar nicht so schlecht wahrgenommen. Dafür sorgen definitiv keine aufgedrehte Youtuber und die wären in so dieser Kampagne auch das falsche Medium.

Wenn ich am Stadtkanal fische, schafft es quasi keine Familie an mir vorbei, ohne dass ein Kind bei seinen Eltern durchblicken lässt, dass es so etwas auch mal machen will oder erzähl spontan  von Angelerlebnissen im Urlaub. Ich hatte schon eine bunt gemischte Gruppe hoch-pupertärer Jugendlicher in lächerlicher Gangster-Kluft den komplett Abend bei mir auf der Kaimauer sitzen. Normalerweise schaffen die es keine 5 Minuten ruhig sitzen zu bleiben, beim "langweilen" Feedern geht es plötzlich.
Wo sonst hat man gefühlt alle 5 Minuten ein Gespräch mit einem völlig fremden? Das gibt es doch nur bei uns. Was wir machen, regt so viel Neugier, dass man gegen die gewohnte Etikette den Kontakt sucht. Im Bus oder im Supermarkt spricht mich niemand an, am Wasser passiert das schon beim Auto ausladen.

Das ist alles so weit von Facebook, Youtube und Co. weg, dass ich mir kaum schlechtere Kanäle vorstellen kann. Die Aktivierung ist ursprünglich, das kann kein Hashtag und kein Clip mit heroischen Musik abbilden und von Influenzern nicht transportieren werden. Bei Produkten kann der Geltungsnutzen erhöht werden, dort macht so etwas Sinn. Hier wäre bzw. ist der Kanal quasi das Gegenteil von der Botschaft. Angeln kann im persönlichen Kontakt vermittelt werden, im kleinen, persönlich.


----------



## doebelfaenger (17. Mai 2020)

Das Problem ist und bleibt dasselbe, völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen "Kampagnen": Beim DAFV sitzt niemand, der auch nur ansatzweise Ahnung von PR oder richtiger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hat. Die Ergebnisse dieses Mangels kann man hier ständig wieder aufs Neue beobachten. Leider.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Mai 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Das Problem ist und bleibt dasselbe, völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen "Kampagnen": Beim DAFV sitzt niemand, der auch nur ansatzweise Ahnung von PR oder richtiger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hat. Die Ergebnisse dieses Mangels kann man hier ständig wieder aufs Neue beobachten. Leider.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> -df



Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu.
Selbst wenn da mal jemand auftauchen sollte, hätte der/die Betroffene Person keine Chance gegen die intern bestehende Ideologie 
aktiv zu werden.


----------



## tibulski (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Debilofant schrieb:


> Das sollte/muss auch Ziel einer Interessenvertretung für Angler sein, ins Niemands- oder gar "Feindesland" vorzudringen, um offensiv nach Außen die eigenen Werte mit positiver Konnotation zu transportieren und einer intellektuell wie ideologisch hoffentlich noch nicht völlig verlorenen Urbanbevölkerung näher zu bringen.



Big respekt Debilofant, man hätte es nicht besser formulieren können und genauso sehen wir das auch beim DAFV. Es geht nicht (nur) darum der Anglerschaft zu erklären, das Angeln eine gute Sache ist, sondern die Mitte der Gesellschaft zu erreichen. Laut Studien von Prof. Arlinghaus ist die Zustimmung in der allgemeinen Bevölkerung zum Angeln in den letzten Jahren um mindestens ein Drittel gesunken. Das ist ja auch die grundsätzliche Idee der Kampagne: Allgemeine Werte beim Angeln allgemeinverständlich zu transportieren. Wir haben fast alle namhaften Influencer im Boot um die Inhalte auf Facebook und Insta usw. zu verbreiten und dazu auch viele Presseanfragen die das Thema auf unserer Webseite finden. Mal sehen was geht ...

Wir haben einen langen Atem und produzieren die nächsten Wochen dazu noch neue Motive nach ...

LG,


  Olaf


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Mai 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche euch von Herzen viel Erfolg, nur befürchte ich, dass Insta und Fratzenbuch da bei Weitem nicht reichen.
Solange in fast jeder Natur-Doku (egal ob TV, Rundfunk oder Print) jeder hergelaufene NABUfritze öffentlich gegen Angler
hetzen darf seit ihr auf verlorenen Posten.


----------



## doebelfaenger (21. Mai 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

sollte man Posts von bezahlten DAFV-Mitarbeitern nachts um kurz nach zwei Uhr ernst nehmen? Die mit "Big respekt..." beginnen? Die diverse Rechtschreib- und Zeichensetzungsfehler enthalten, es beginnt ja schon mit "Big respekt"...? Oder schreibt Olaf Lindner hier privat? Das weiß man nicht so genau, vor allem nicht nachts um zwei Uhr.

Wenn ich seine Worte lese, denke ich: Gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht. Ich will mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren lassen und schaue mir also die Kampagnenseite auf der DAFV-Webseite an. Welche Ziele hat die Kampagne? Wie sollen sie erreicht werden? Welche Phasen gibt es?

Auf der DAFV-Seite wartet dann ein Text von 22.617 Zeichen auf mich. Maximale Zeichenzahl von normalen Artikeln auf Spiegel Online etc: 4500 Zeichen. MAXIMAL. Weil natürlich kaum jemand bis zum Ende liest. Und dann soll jemand so ein ungegliedertes, wildes Durcheinander von Text wie das zur DAFV-Kampagne lesen? Mit Quellenangaben am Ende wie bei einer sch*** Uni-Hausarbeit?

Fünfte Zeile: "Welche ökologische und ökonomische Bedeutung hat das Anglen für die Gesellschaft?". Okay, also der DAFV startet eine Kampagne, schreibt einen Riesentext dazu, aber offensichtlich liest da keiner mehr drüber, bevor der online geht? Aber vielleicht denkt der DAFV ja auch: Bis Zeile fünf schafft es eh kein Leser...

Wo waren wir nochmal? Ach so, ja. Ziele? Hm. Wie sollen diese erreicht werden, von denen wir nicht wissen, welche es sind? Vermeintlich coole "Plakate" mit vermeintlich coolen Fotos. Hm. Aber Hauptsache irgendwo im Text "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" unterbringen, das klingt ja irgendwie nach Bedeutung und das Angeln soll ja auch laut dem nächtlichen Post die Mitte der Gesellschaft erreichen.

Wer oder was soll das sein, die Mitte der Gesellschaft? Und wenn die noch nicht erreicht ist, heißt das, wir Angler gehören zum Rand der Gesellschaft? Vielleicht kann der DAFV oder Herr Lindner Auskunft geben?! Ernst gemeinte Nachfrage.

Ebenso spricht Herr Lindner von "vielen Presseanfragen". Wie viele waren es bislang genau? Von welchen Presseorganen? Kann man schon Artikel zu der Kampagne auf irgendwelchen Newsseiten oder in Zeitungen lesen? Bitte auch hier um Antwort, Herr Lindner.

Ich könnte ewig so weitermachen, verweise aber lieber auf ein paar andere Posts von mir zu dieser oder anderen Kampagnen des DAFV.

Nein, ich bin nicht verwandt oder befreundet mit Thomas F., hasse den DAFV auch nicht, aber ich würde mir wünschen, es säße dort halt jemand, der nur einen Hauch Ahnung von PR, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Kampagnenführung etc. hätte. Damit Angler dann auch eine starke Stimme in, tja, der Mitte der Gesellschaft (?) hätten.

Denn bei den ganzen Organisationen, die den Anglern das Leben gerne mal schwer machen, sitzen in diesen Bereichen halt Profis. Das merkt man. Das, was der DAFV in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ab und zu mal veranstaltet, ist leider weit von irgendwelchen professionellen Ansprüchen entfernt.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## tibulski (22. Mai 2020)

@doebelfaenger _ (nachträglich von Mod eingefügt, da Username im Originalpost offensichtlich verwechselt)_


Lieber Brillendorsch,

wir haben beim DAFV 9 hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter in der Bundesgeschäftsstelle, PETA hat 99 und der NABU 200 und der WWF 338 (laut Internetquellen). Wir sind so gut, wie wir sind. Wenn ich bei den Treffen mit den Umweltverbänden auf die anderen Organisationen treffe, haben die oft ein Team von hauptamtlichen Spezialisten und eine Pressestelle, die da anwesend sind. Ich bin oft Spezialist und Pressestelle in Personalunion und dazu nur einen Teil meiner Zeit. Ich will mich nicht beschweren, die Punkte in deinen Ausführungen sind mir bekannt, einige Punkte sehe ich anders, für manche habe ich schlicht meist nicht die Zeit. Ich finde es in der aktuellen Lage wichtiger, dass wir überhaupt kommunizieren. Da ist jahrelang fast gar nichts passiert. Ich bekomme auch von anderen Seiten andere Rückmeldungen.

Zu den Presseanfragen hatten wir letzte Woche die Apothekenumschau (ich glaube das ist mit 10 Millionen Exemplaren eine der auflagenstärksten Zeitungen in Deutschland, in der nächsten Ausgabe soll laut Aussage des Redakteurs ein Artikel über Angeln kommen - könnt ihr ja selber prüfen) der kam auf uns über die Webseite und den Hintergrundartikel "Angeln in Deutschland" dazu zwei Anfragen von Fernsehteams, wo man sehen muss was daraus wird. Die Kampagne läuft ja auch noch einige Monate. Die Presseorgane Berichten natürlich nicht über die Kampagne des DAFV, sondern über das Thema Angeln, das ist ja auch die Idee der Kampagne.

Der Artikel "Angeln in Deutschland" war explizit ein ausführlicher Hintergrundartikel. Wir werden dazu auch noch eine Broschüre rausbringen. Wenn du einen besseren mit 4500 Zeichen schreibst, der alle Aspekte beinhaltet, bin ich dir sehr dankbar. Es geht mir hier auch mehr um den Inhalt, als um den Umfang.

Wenn du mal in Berlin sein solltest, komm gerne bei uns in der Geschäftstelle vorbei und dann können wir das ausführlich diskutieren. Ich nehmen mir da gerne die Zeit. Dazu fände ich es toll, wenn du dich mit deiner Fachkompetenz für die Anglerschaft in Deutschland einbringen würdest. Die reinen Kommentare was alles schlecht ist und das da beim DAFV nur Bananenbieger am Werk sind, bringen aus meiner Sicht keinen weiter ausser unsere Gegner.

Ich würde hier gerne auch öfter schreiben, da ich glaube das es wichtig ist Argumente auszutauschen und auch Kritik wichtig ist. Ich lese so oft ich kann mit und nehme das auch in die Arbeit mit. Trotzdem ist das hier aber mein "Privatvergnügen".

Ich bin gerade in Slowenien habe heute ein paar Forellen und eine tolle Äsche gefangen und wenn mir das Angeln nicht so am Herzen liegen würde, würde ich meine Freizeit nicht aufbringen um in Foren über die Arbeit zu schreiben.

Lg,

  Olaf


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Mai 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Lieber Brillendorsch,
> 
> wir haben beim DAFV 9 hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter in der Bundesgeschäftsstelle, PETA hat 99 und der NABU 200 und der WWF 338 (laut Internetquellen). Wir sind so gut, wie wir sind. Wenn ich bei den Treffen mit den Umweltverbänden auf die anderen Organisationen treffe, haben die oft ein Team von hauptamtlichen Spezialisten und eine Pressestelle, die da anwesend sind. Ich bin oft Spezialist und Pressestelle in Personalunion und dazu nur einen Teil meiner Zeit. Ich will mich nicht beschweren, die Punkte in deinen Ausführungen sind mir bekannt, einige Punkte sehe ich anders, für manche habe ich schlicht meist nicht die Zeit. Ich finde es in der aktuellen Lage wichtiger, dass wir überhaupt kommunizieren. Da ist jahrelang fast gar nichts passiert. Ich bekomme auch von anderen Seiten andere Rückmeldungen.
> 
> ...


wie war Dein Vatertag?
ähhmm, hast Du mich mit @doebelfaenger verwechselt?

Im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass es auf die Anzahl hauptamtlicher Mitarbeiter ankommt, sondern auf die Inhalte.
Beim NABU ist es mittlerweile so weit, dass jedes Mitglied in der Presse als Experte gilt, egal was für nen Mist der erzählt.
ich wünsche Dir noch viel Petri Heil in Slowenien.


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Mai 2020)

Danke für den sachlichen Austausch. Ich glaube, dass Olaf in seinem Post die Dinge ziemlich auf den Punkt bringt. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie anstrengend es ist, mit vergleichsweise sehr beschränkten Mitteln zu kämpfen. @Brillendorsch: Doch, es kommt natürlich auf die Ressourcen an. Es ist etwas ganz, ganz anderes, ob Du eine Kampagne durch eine renommierte Agentur durchführen lassen kannst oder ob Du alles selber machst.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Mai 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade in Slowenien habe heute ein paar Forellen und eine tolle Äsche gefangen und wenn mir das Angeln nicht so am Herzen liegen würde, würde ich meine Freizeit nicht aufbringen um in Foren über die Arbeit zu schreiben.
> 
> Lg,
> 
> Olaf



Hallo,

wie hast Du das mit Slowenien geschafft? Ich habe meine, für nächste/übernächste Woche geplante Reise stornieren müssen. Beherbergungsbetrieb ist geschlossen. Darüberhinaus darf derzeit von Bayern nach Österreich aus touristischen Gründen nicht eingereist werden, auch nicht bei Transit. Erst wieder ab 15. Juni erlaubt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Mai 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Danke für den sachlichen Austausch. Ich glaube, dass Olaf in seinem Post die Dinge ziemlich auf den Punkt bringt. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie anstrengend es ist, mit vergleichsweise sehr beschränkten Mitteln zu kämpfen. @Brillendorsch: Doch, es kommt natürlich auf die Ressourcen an. Es ist etwas ganz, ganz anderes, ob Du eine Kampagne durch eine renommierte Agentur durchführen lassen kannst oder ob Du alles selber machst.


man kann natürlich nur mit den Mädchen tanzen, die im Saal sind, nur sollten diese dann auch das Tanzen beherrschen. 
Soll heißen:
wenn er schon die Suppe selbst kochen muss, darf ihm aber auch niemand hineinspucken.
Vom Ansatz her finde ich die ganze Sache gut, aber wenn da wirklich nur ein Einzelkämpfer am Werk ist, kann da nicht viel bei rauskommen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Mai 2020)

Steht natürlich drauf


----------



## rippi (22. Mai 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben fast alle namhaften Influencer im Boot um die Inhalte auf Facebook und Insta usw. zu verbreiten und dazu auch viele Presseanfragen die das Thema auf unserer Webseite finden. Mal sehen was geht ...


Welche Influencer sind das?


----------



## doebelfaenger (22. Mai 2020)

Floma schrieb:


> h





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie hast Du das mit Slowenien geschafft? Ich habe meine, für nächste/übernächste Woche geplante Reise stornieren müssen. Beherbergungsbetrieb ist geschlossen. Darüberhinaus darf derzeit von Bayern nach Österreich aus touristischen Gründen nicht eingereist werden, auch nicht bei Transit. Erst wieder ab 15. Juni erlaubt.
> 
> ...



Das finde ich auch das Allerbeste. Allgemeine Reisewarnung, Reisen zu touristischen Zwecken sollen möglichst unterlassen werden, viele Grenzen eigentlich zu, Angler in Deutschland dürfen selbst dort nicht einfach überall hinreisen zum Angeln, aber der DAFV-Mann grüßt schön mit Forellen und Äschen aus Slowenien...


----------



## doebelfaenger (22. Mai 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Danke für den sachlichen Austausch. Ich glaube, dass Olaf in seinem Post die Dinge ziemlich auf den Punkt bringt. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie anstrengend es ist, mit vergleichsweise sehr beschränkten Mitteln zu kämpfen. @Brillendorsch: Doch, es kommt natürlich auf die Ressourcen an. Es ist etwas ganz, ganz anderes, ob Du eine Kampagne durch eine renommierte Agentur durchführen lassen kannst oder ob Du alles selber machst.



Hallo Georg,

welche Dinge bringt er auf den Punkt? Er ist bezahlter Verantwortlicher in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim DAFV, und diese Kampagne - wenn man davon sprechen will - zeigt einmal mehr seit seiner Installation im Jahr 2017, dass er nicht der Richtige für diese Position ist. Er kommt ja beruflich auch gar nicht aus diesem Bereich, deshalb mache ich ihm da auch keinen Vorwurf. Ist wahrscheinlich auch ein supernetter Kerl. Aber ich meine, Rute&Rolle würde ja auch keinen als Chefredakteur verpflichten, der bislang noch nie was mit Journalismus am Hut hatte, oder?

Aber wie gesagt: Woanders sitzen halt Profis. Und da hätte man für diese Stelle auch einen Profi aus diesem Bereich anheuern können. Oder man spart sich sein Gehalt und finanziert damit professionelle Kampagnen von professionellen Agenturen.

Auf beschränkte Mittel und Ressourcen zu verweisen ist leider allzu billig und der Sache nicht dienlich.

Ich will keinem was Böses, aber wie Floma es oben erwöhnt hat: Jeder Angler, der am Wasser sitzt, geduldig die Fragen der Spaziergänger beantwortet und nett zu den Leuten ist, leistet mehr für das Angeln als diese oder andere Kampagnen.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Olaf in seinem Post die Dinge ziemlich auf den Punkt bringt.


Jau:


tibulski schrieb:


> Wir sind so gut, wie wir sind.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> wie hast Du das mit Slowenien geschafft?



Wirklich erstaunlich, da die Deutsche Botschaft Botschaft gestern noch schrieb, momentan könnten nur Deutsche Staatsbürger einreisen, die ihren Wohnsitz in Slowenien oder Kroatien hätten.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wirklich erstaunlich, da die Deutsche Botschaft Botschaft gestern noch schrieb, momentan könnten nur Deutsche Staatsbürger einreisen, die ihren Wohnsitz in Slowenien oder Kroatien hätten.



Hallo,

ja, das ist auch den ADAC Reiseinfos (Slowenien) zu entnehmen. Gut, die haben das ja von offiziellen Stellen. Wobei die Kroaten momentan die Beschränkungen auflockern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## tibulski (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

@doebelfaenger , ja sorry hatte ich verwechselt.

Ich habe hier seit 10 Jahren ein eigenes Haus und daher durfte ich nach Slowenien einreisen und bin hier alleine im Haus. Ich habe hier Internet und Telefon, genau wie zuhause und arbeite von hier. Sogar nach Feierabend wie gerade jetzt. Gestern war Feiertag und da war ich, wie auch viele meiner Kumpels in Deutschland angeln.

Die Influencer mit denen wir zusammenarbeiten sind: Matze Koch, Dietmar Isaiasch, Jörg Sterhlow, Hubertus Massong (Fishing-King), Viktor Eras dazu den Facebookgruppen der Bundesländer (Angeln in ....). Dazu natürlich alle relevanten Fachzeitschriften und wie hier auch das Anglerboard. Ob die alle unsere Motive aufgreifen können wir natürlich nicht  verordnen und nicht alle finden alle von den Messages gleich gut. Aber wir haben das auch auf Messen mit unseren Posteraktionen getestet und sehen für jedes Motiv einen relevante Zielgruppe. Wir haben dazu einen profilierten Fotografen am Start, mit dem wir die Bilder Produzieren und machen immer mal wieder ein Treffen mit den namhaften Influencern um abzustimmen, was man als Verband lernen kann und andersrum.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass es auf die Anzahl hauptamtlicher Mitarbeiter ankommt, sondern auf die Inhalte.



Mit 10 bis 30 mal soviel hauptamtlichen Mitarbeitern geht mehr als in unserer Situation, aber ich bin von unseren Inhalten überzeugt, lasse mich aber gerne einers bessernen belehren.. Was wären denn deine, oder eure Inhalte für eine "gute" Anglerkampagne?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (23. Mai 2020)




----------



## tibulski (23. Mai 2020)




----------



## doebelfaenger (23. Mai 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Am Muttertag startete der DAFV die neue Kampagne mit dem Namen #gehangeln“. Damit will der Verband der breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln, dass Angeln in Deutschland nachhaltig, zeitgemäß und gesellschaftlich bedeutsam ist



Hallo @tibulski,

wir könnten ja mit unserem Hin und Her ewig so weitermachen, da wird ja keiner von seinen Standpunkten abrücken.

Ich zitiere stattdessen gerne aus dem Eingangspost und würde gerne erfahren: Wie will der Verband das anstellen? Ihr habt euch ja sicherlich zusammengesetzt, eventuell auch mit den diversen Influencern, und habt euch Gedanken dazu gemacht und ein Konzept verfasst. Wie sieht das aus? Ziele, Zielgruppen, Aktionen etc. Wie sind die Landesverbände eingespannt? Können die Vereine was machen?

Ich meine, mit Koch, Eras und all den anderen erreicht ihr ja vielleicht ein wenig der Angleröffentlichkeit, aber diese Leute gehen ja schon angeln und müssen nicht davon überzeigt werden, dass das toll ist.

Und Pressemitteilungen rausschicken an Redaktionen hat nichts mit einer Kampagne zu tun, das kann höchstens eine Info zu einer Kampagne sein.

Ich stelle mir nur gerade vor, ich wäre ein Nichtangler. Ich surfe natürkich öfter bei Facebook und Co., lese auch diverse Newsseiten, gehe mit meinem Hund am Wasser spazieren, habe mir aber zu den Jungs, die da mit ihren Ruten immer am Wasser sitzen, noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Wie erfahre ich jetzt von der gesellschaftlichen Bedeutung des Angelns, bin dem Angeln gegenüber positiv eingestellt oder will demnächst gar selbst angeln gehen?

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2020)

@tibulski ,
als Techniker für Landschafts- und Gewässerökologie habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders viel
Ahnung von Pressearbeit. Ich schreibe nur, wie die ganze Aktion auf mich persönlich wirkt.
Wie schon geschrieben, finde ich das Ganze von der Grundidee her gut.
Nur jetzt lese ich, dass die von Dir eingebundenen Influenzer alle aus unseren Reihen kommen,
da stellt sich mir die Frage, wen Du außer Leuten, die eh schon angeln erreichen willst?
Zum Erreichen der von dir anvisierten und lobenswerten Ziele braucht es aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht
Leute, die wirklich jeder kennt.

Petri
Christian


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir nur gerade vor, ich wäre ein Nichtangler. Ich surfe natürkich öfter bei Facebook und Co., lese auch diverse Newsseiten, gehe mit meinem Hund am Wasser spazieren, habe mir aber zu den Jungs, die da mit ihren Ruten immer am Wasser sitzen, noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Wie erfahre ich jetzt von der gesellschaftlichen Bedeutung des Angelns, bin dem Angeln gegenüber positiv eingestellt oder will demnächst gar selbst angeln gehen?



Statt dessen höre ich in fast jeder Naturdoku zumindest unterschwellig was für schlechte Leute die Angler eigentlich sind.


----------



## tibulski (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ja klar, man kann nicht genug machen um besser wahrgenommen zu werden.
Aber das hat alles auch mit Ressourcen und Budget zu tun.

LG,  Olaf


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2020)

Schade.
Du versteckst Dich bereits jetzt hinter dem Argument begrenztes Budget und geringe Ressourcen.
Bist Du wirklich der absolute Einzelkämpfer?
Ohne Unterstützung und Rückendeckung vom Präsidium?


----------



## rippi (23. Mai 2020)

Der Döbelfänger hat völlig Recht. Matze Koch, Dietmar Isaiasch, Jörg Sterhlow, Hubertus Massong (Fishing-King), Viktor Eras... Ihr hättet Angelsets an wirklich relevante Influencer schicken sollen, die nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben, mit der Bitte in kleinen Videos darüber zu berichten ggf. mit Informationen wie man ohne Angelschein irgendwo angeln kann, sodass dann Folgevideos kommen.


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. Mai 2020)

Tja, das war leider zu erwarten. Wenn ganz normale Nachfragen nach Inhalten kommen, fehlen die Argumente. 

Überhaupt fällt mir bei den Motiven auf, dass nirgendwo etwas zu sehen ist, was mir als Angler nicht ganz so unwichtig ist: ein Fisch...

Man stelle sich vor, als Fußballverband will man eine Kampagne Pro Fußball machen, und jemand sagt: Das machen wir am besten mit Plaketen, auf denen kein Fußball zu sehen ist...

Nur falls ihr Mitglied in einem Verein seid, der einem der DAFV-Verbände angeschlossen ist und euch fragt, wofür eure Beiträge so verpulvert werden...

Ich glaube, es ist alles gesagt und alles entlarvt, Thread kann zu, "Kampagne" kann in die Tonne...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. Mai 2020)

Diese Kampagne kommt zwar für mich etwas spät aber besser als gar nicht.
Ein beschädigtes Image ist schwer wieder herzustellen und da hat der Verband ziemlich lange geschlafen meine Meinung .
Ob ein Angler also einer der weiß wovon er spricht der bessere auf dem Platz wäre wage ich zu bezweifeln ein Angler der mit oder in der Medienwelt zu Hause ist das wäre es .
Ich hoffe und wünsche dem Verband alles gute und lasse mich gerne überzeugen ,ich warte mal ab.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



tibulski schrieb:


> ch habe hier seit 10 Jahren ein eigenes Haus und daher durfte ich nach Slowenien einreisen und bin hier alleine im Haus. Ich habe hier Internet und Telefon, genau wie zuhause und arbeite von hier. Sogar nach Feierabend wie gerade jetzt.



Na dann Glückwunsch, da scheinst Du bei der Wahl deines Berufes und deines Arbeitgebers alles richtig gemacht zu haben.

Im Anglerboard zu posten dürfte bei den wenigsten Boardies hier als Arbeitszeit gerechnet werden.



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Überhaupt fällt mir bei den Motiven auf, dass nirgendwo etwas zu sehen ist, was mir als Angler nicht ganz so unwichtig ist: ein Fisch...



Wenn man überlegt was als gesetzliche Legitimation für das Angeln immer so vorgebracht wird, ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Punkt.

Aber Bilder von toten Fischen könnten die Idylle für Nichtangler etwas trüben.

Aus Tierschutzgründen wohl auch nur praktikabel, wenn bei den Fotoshootings auch Angler mit Fischereischein oder sonstige Berechtigte nach TSchlV mit beteiligt sind.  

Beim dritten Bild kommt abder zumindest das Wort Fisch vor.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Beim dritten Bild kommt abder zumindest das Wort Fisch vor.


das Bild scheint gelöscht zu sein,
offensichtlich war das Wort "Fisch" schon zu viel und war dem Präsidium nicht genehm.
Das meinte ich mit "in die Suppe spucken"


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Mai 2020)

tja, das wars dann wohl,
kommt mir igendwie bekannt vor


----------



## fishhawk (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Insgesamt werden zwölf Motive - eines pro Woche - jeweils donnerstags veröffentlicht



Muttertag ist auch längst vorbei.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Damit will der Verband der breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln,



Außer hier im AB  hab ich von dieser Kampagne nichts mitgekriegt, und ich bin schon jemand, der verschiedene Medien zur Informationsgewinnung nutzt.

Ich kenne auch sonst niemand im Bekanntenkreis, der darauf aufmerksam wurde.

Aber vielleicht definiere ich den Begriff "breite Öffentlichkeit" auch nur falsch.


----------



## doebelfaenger (28. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gib nicht so schnell auf, heute ist Donnerstag, da dürfte das nächste Knaller-Plakat der Knaller-Kampagne erscheinen. Bin sehr gespannt über das staunende Raunen der breiten Öffentlichkeit...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (28. Mai 2020)

Hab mich gerade draußen in der breiten Öffentlichkeit mal umgehört, die warten auch schon alle gespannt auf das neue Plakat...



Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## fishhawk (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

die wurden dann wahrscheinlich von Matze, Didi, Viktor etc. heiß gemacht.

Die kennt ja auch nun wirklich jeder, egal ob Angler oder nicht.


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Mai 2020)




----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Mai 2020)

So, da der Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter des DAFV anscheinend beim Forellenangeln in Slowenien versackt ist, poste ich hier mal das neueste Plakat der Kampage. Titel: "Hipster".


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2020)

Danke


----------



## Ukel (29. Mai 2020)

Mich würde dieses Bild sicherlich nicht für das Angeln ansprechen, im Gegenteil


----------



## rippi (29. Mai 2020)

Ja, das Bild ist nicht der Brüller. Wie sieht es mit Robert Habeck aus, den mögen offenbar viele. Ein kleines Video bei dem er sich fürs Angeln ausspricht wäre super fürs Image.


----------



## smithie (29. Mai 2020)

ich finde das Brusthaartoupet super!


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

wer hat denn die werbetechnisch beraten? War das Peta? 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Mai 2020)

Bei dem geringsten Windhauch schon wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.
Wie kann man sich ständig freiwillig sooo blamieren?


----------



## Ukel (2. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja, das Bild ist nicht der Brüller. Wie sieht es mit Robert Habeck aus, den mögen offenbar viele. Ein kleines Video bei dem er sich fürs Angeln ausspricht wäre super fürs Image.


Dann doch gleich Tanja breiig fragen, wer das hinbekommt, erhält direkt einen Anglerorden. Huch, was hat denn die Autokorrektur aus dem Namen gemacht?


----------



## doebelfaenger (4. Juni 2020)

Liebe Leute,

wie jeden Donnerstag wartet nicht nur ihr, sondern auch die breite Öffentlichkeit auf das neueste Plakat der DAFV-Kampagne. Bislang kann man das neueste Bild noch nicht runterladen, aber ich bleibe dran und werde es dann hier veröffentlichen, versprochen!

Bis später!
-df


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> aber ich bleibe dran und werde es dann hier veröffentlichen



Löblich, dass wenigsten einer versucht die Strategie des DAFV umzusetzen. Auch wenn ich das AB nicht als breite Öffentlichkeit betrachten würde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juni 2020)

breit ist die Öffentlichkeit nur an Karneval , und dass noch nicht mal überall.
wahrscheinlich ist so etwas mit "breite Öffenlichkeit " gemeint.


----------



## spike999 (4. Juni 2020)

Grade entdeckt...


----------



## doebelfaenger (12. Juni 2020)

Das nächste Bild...na, immerhin ein Fisch!!


----------



## doebelfaenger (19. Juni 2020)

Das nächste Bild, das die breite Öffentlichkeit positiv aufs Angeln einstimmen soll...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juni 2020)

Die breite Öffentlichkeit ist schon lange daran interessiert, wie man am billigsten zu Fischstäbchen kommt.
Natürlich nur umweltfreundlich mit Tierwohlplakette und möglichst gendergerecht gefangen.
Eine Marktlücke, die der DAFV dringendst schließen sollte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juni 2020)

Ich finde die Fischstäbchen-Darstellung gelungen.

Zunehmend sollen sich die Leute, Erwachsene wie auch Kinder, Gedanken machen, woher denn kommt, was sie so selbstverständlich essen.

Dir Makrele wächst auf dem Steckerl (gut auf dem Oktoberfest dann zu sehen),
die Forelle kommt bei uns im Ort vom Wallmarkt, aber auch aus der Nordseehalle, die ja bekanntlich viel Fisch produziert
und die Fischstäbchen bastelt der Captain Iglu auf seinem Segelschiff und hortet  die in seiner Schatztruhe bis er diese dann im Supermärkt den kleinen Piraten zur Verfügung stellt;


----------



## rippi (21. Juni 2020)

Viele Leute machen sich doch Gedanken, deshalb gibt es ja so viele Vegetarier und Veganer, Leute die in Umfragen angeben weniger Fleisch essen zu wollen, Leute aus Städten und deren suburbanen Gebieten, die es abfeiern ihr Fleisch nur vom Schlachter zu holen, wo alles besser ist und Leute, die Fleischimitate im Lidl kaufen. Und natürlich Leute, sogar Angler, die denken, dass Anglen nur zum Nahrungserwerb legitim sein sollte. Das Argument als Pro-Angeln-Argument aufzufassen ist zunehmend dämlich, da es nur auf die dummen Menschen abzielt, die sich wirklich keine Gedanken gemacht haben, die entsprechend aber auch seltenst Einfluss auf irgendwas ausüben können. Es ist eine Floskelei, wie das klassische "die Veganer holzen den Regenwald wegen Soja ab", das man häufig liest und ebenfalls sehr peinlich ist, wenn es mal wieder einer daher sagt. Aber! Und da gebe ich dir Recht: Das Fischstäbchen sieht sehr köstlich aus. Ich würde es verspeisen.


----------



## geomas (21. Juni 2020)

Effektiver als jede Social-Media-Kampagne sind natürlich freundliche Angler, die das Gespräch mit Passanten nicht scheuen.

Die Kampagne find ich ganz okay, glaube aber kaum, daß sie was bringt. Ein paar gute Denkanstöße (Burn Out, Fischstäbchen) als Motive sind dabei.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juni 2020)

Das ziehlt nicht auf dumme Menschen ab, sondern auf einen beachtlichen Teil der Stadtbevölkerung, die zunehmend unaufgeklärt, zumindest aber nicht reflektierend ist:

Die beliebten Fischstäbschen kommen vom Fisch;
Milch kommt aus dem Euter der Kuh, auch wenn es plötzlich Kindern schlecht wird, das zu hören oder zu sehen (deswegen sollen Lehrkräfte da sensibel darauf bei Wandertagen vorbereiten)
Woher aber kommen nur die so beliebten Chicken Wings, die sogar bei Münchens vegetarischen Jugend beliebt sind?

Dumm finde ich eher die Angler, die sich schämen, zugeben zu können, dass Fisch tatsächlich auch Nahrungsmittel ist;
den Spruch, dass Angler Mörder sind, habe ich persönlich nur von Anglern gehört ...

Das alles erinnert zunehmend an die Doppelmoral des Mittelalters, in der die Masse die Hinrichtung von Mitmenschen sabbernd und aufgeilend verfolgt hat, aber der Henker geächtet außerhalb der Stadtmauer leben musste: Kausalketten verweigernd in letztentlicher Logik: Ursache, Wirkung, aber auch Mittel ...

Zudem noch:
Uns Angler muss diese Kampanie nicht ansprechen, wir Angler sind nicht Zielgruppe;
wobei ich zunehmend den Eindruck habe, man müsste das Hobby Angeln auch den Anglern mal in seiner Breite nahebringen ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juni 2020)

damit werden höchstens Leute angesprochen, die glauben das Kakao von braunen Kühen kommt.
Die werden jetzt in ihrem Glauben bestärkt, dass Fischstäbchen mit der Angel gefangen werden.

Tolle Zielgruppe 
Es wurde höchste Zeit sich dieser Zielgruppe fachgerecht anzunehmen.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> dass Angler Mörder sind, habe ich persönlich nur von Anglern gehört



Da macht wohl jeder so so seine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Ich hab das bereits als junger Angler mehrfach von Passanten gehört, die letzten Jahrzehnte nicht mehr.  Liegt  aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich mir andere Angelplätze aussuche  als früher.

Wenn man den Fall "Zoran" anschaut, scheint das nach wie vor gängige Praxis zu sein.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Uns Angler muss diese Kampanie nicht ansprechen, wir Angler sind nicht Zielgruppe;



Deshalb sollen wir Angler das ja auch in die breite Öffentlichkeit tragen, weil der DAFV das scheinbar nicht schafft.

Ich muss aber zu meiner Schande eingestehen, da ich kein Social-Media-Freak bin und auch im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis noch niemand aufgefordert habe, regelmäßig die DAFV-Website zu besuchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man den Fall "Zoran" anschaut, scheint das nach wie vor gängige Praxis zu sein.


und Du meinst, mit Fischstäbchen am Haken kann man solche Leute umstimmen oder gar aufklären?


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und Du meinst, mit Fischstäbchen am Haken kann man solche Leute umstimmen oder gar aufklären?



Käme auf einen Versuch an.  

Wenn ich glauben würde, dass diese Bilder in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis mehr für ein positives Angerlimage bewirken könnten als ich selber, hätte ich sie vielleicht sogar mal rumgezeigt.

Ich glaube aber, dass die Unterlassung dieses Verhaltens keinen messbaren Einfluss auf das Anglerimage in der breiten Öffentlichkeit haben wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, dass die Unterlassung dieses Verhaltens keinen messbaren Einfluss auf das Anglerimage in der breiten Öffentlichkeit haben wird


da bin ich mir sogar sicher


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und Du meinst, mit Fischstäbchen am Haken kann man solche Leute umstimmen oder gar aufklären?



Ja, der Versuch ist es wert, den Menschen, die bedenkenlos Fisch essen, aber nicht wissen wollen, dass dieser dazu getötet werden muss, dies zu zeigen ... Angler angeln in logischer Konsequenz auch Fischstäbchen, als Synonym für Fisch in jediglicher Speiseart.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> der Versuch ist es wert, den Menschen, die bedenkenlos Fisch essen, aber nicht wissen wollen, dass dieser dazu getötet werden muss, dies zu zeigen



Na da hat Zoran dann aber ne wesentlich breitere Öffentlichkeit erreicht als die Bildchen vom DAFV.

Imagefördernd dürfte das Video aber bei den meisten Nichtanglern nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe und werde mich selbst zu dem Zoran Video nicht äußen. 
Ich sehe aber die Sachverhalte nicht im Zusammenhang.

Aber ich sehe schon, Imagearbeit überlassen wir den Angelngegnern, denn Angler finden immer einen Grund gegen sich selbst zu mosern und sich gegenseitig schlecht zu reden.
Aber nun los, Anglergemeinschaft und diskutiert weiter ganz im Sinne der Anglergegner, wie sehr ihr Angler die Fischbestände schädigt ...
das AB ist ja da in gewisser vorbildlicher me culpa Vorreiterrolle.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon, Imagearbeit überlassen wir den Angelngegnern



Da hast Du wohl recht, leider.

Während die meisten Fischereiverbände bei ihren Unterrichtsmaterialien für Schulen das Thema wie ein Fisch geangelt und fachgerecht geschlachtet wird ausklammern, schicken Tierrechtler ihre Leute direkt in Schulen, um den Kindern beizubringen, dass Tiere das gleiche fühlen wie Menschen.

Dagegen kommt das Bild mit den Fischstäbchen sicher nur schwer an.


----------



## Minimax (21. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Effektiver als jede Social-Media-Kampagne sind natürlich freundliche Angler, die das Gespräch mit Passanten nicht scheuen.



So! Ganz genau!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da habe ich mich leider missverständlich ausgedrückt: User des AB reden jede Imagemassnahme von Anglern für Angler schlecht.

Wenn was gemacht wird, kommen die ABler her und maulen und mosern ...

Das mit den Schulen wird leider falsch eingeordnet:
In Schulen, zumindest in Bayern, darf nur im Unterricht lehrplanvorgegebens unterrichtet werden. Aber hier haben wir Angler mit den genehmigten Unterrichtsmaterialien einen guten Stand, interessieren die meisten Kinder für Angeln und gewinnen auch viele darüber ... geangelt wird nach dem Unterricht in Schnupperangelaktionen.
Tierrechler haben keinen Zugang in Schulen, da diese keine genehmigten Materialien haben und auch keine Berechtigung des Zugangs.
Aber das habe ich ja expliziet mal im AB dargestellt, wurde aber von den Anglergegner unter uns hier niedergeredet ... und davon haben wir viele hier im AB!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Effektiver als jede Social-Media-Kampagne sind natürlich freundliche Angler, die das Gespräch mit Passanten nicht scheuen.



Schließt das eine das andere aus? 
Die Vielfalt, der Methodenmix, der stete Tropfen auf den Stein bewirkt bekanntlich am meisten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2020)

@Toni_1962 ,
wie ich schon anfangs schrieb, finde ich die Kampangne vom Ansatz her gut, aber leider nur der Ansatz.
Wie ich weiterhin schrieb bin ich der Meinung, dass man mit Fischstäbchen am Haken höchstens Leute erreicht,
die glauben dass Kakao von braunen Kühen kommt und diese Leute werden in ihrem Glauben noch bestärkt.
Es liegt mir wirklich absolut fern, die Kampangne schlecht zu reden.
Aber dem eigenen Anspruch die breite Öffentlichkeit damit zu ereichen, wird sie einfach nicht gerecht.


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Juni 2020)

Moin .
Erstmal gebe ich ja allem neuen auch oder gerade vom DAFV eine Chance.
Da aber das Bild der Angler in der Sicht der  Leute schlecht ist sollte am Image erstmal gearbeitet werden.
Also Normal Angler in Action .
Fischsstäbchen am Haken hilft nur dann wenn die Leute überhaupt  wissen woher der Fisch kommt Und da habe ich so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Toni_1962 ,
> wie ich schon anfangs schrieb, finde ich die Kampangne vom Ansatz her gut, aber leider nur der Ansatz.
> Wie ich weiterhin schrieb bin ich der Meinung, dass man mit Fischstäbchen am Haken höchstens Leute erreicht,
> die glauben dass Kakao von braunen Kühen kommt und diese Leute werden in ihrem Glauben noch bestärkt.
> ...



Nur wegen der Verständlichkeit:

Dann würde doch jede, aber auch wirkliche jede Initative seitens anglernahe Medien die breite Öffentlichkeit nicht erreichen, oder? Welches Portal kann diese Aufgabe übernehmen und das ganz im Sinne unserer Absichten? Bild, Spiegel, die Tagesschau? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher: Die Reichweite einer Plattform, bestenfalls mit Millionen von Klicks, kriegst du nicht so einfach mit ein paar Euros bezahlt. Das kostet richtig, richtig viel Asche! Wer soll das Bezahlen? Bei einer Beitragserhöhung für solche Zwecke hängt wer auch immer vom DAFV doch sofort am Galgen.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, würde sich eine Kampagne während der Halbzeit eines Championsleauge Finals ausstrahlen lassen, würde jeder Verband, Verein oder Unternehmen die Chance nutzen. Nur: €€€€€€ brauchste dafür und das nicht zu knapp!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tierrechler haben keinen Zugang in Schulen, da diese keine genehmigten Materialien haben und auch keine Berechtigung des Zugangs.



Überprüfst Du Deine Aussagen eigentlich auf den Wahrheitsgehalt bevor Du sowas postest?


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur wegen der Verständlichkeit:
> 
> Dann würde doch jede, aber auch wirkliche jede Initative seitens anglernahe Medien die breite Öffentlichkeit nicht erreichen, oder? Welches Portal kann diese Aufgabe übernehmen und das ganz im Sinne unserer Absichten? Bild, Spiegel, die Tagesschau? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher: Die Reichweite einer Plattform, bestenfalls mit Millionen von Klicks, kriegst du nicht so einfach mit ein paar Euros bezahlt. Das kostet richtig, richtig viel Asche! Wer soll das Bezahlen? Bei einer Beitragserhöhung für solche Zwecke hängt wer auch immer vom DAFV doch sofort am Galgen.
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, würde sich eine Kampagne während der Halbzeit eines Championsleauge Finals ausstrahlen lassen, würde jeder Verband, Verein oder Unternehmen die Chance nutzen. Nur: €€€€€€ brauchste dafür und das nicht zu knapp!



Das mag schon so stimmen.
Aber dann sollte man sich auch nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.
Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, so gaaanz mittellos ist der DAFV ja auch nicht.

Das ist wie bei uns Anglern, die einen haben bestes und teures Tackel und fangen dennoch eher unterdurchschnitt,
andere nutzen Billigware aus den 90ern und sind regelmäßig erfolgreich.
Es kommt also eher darauf an, wie vorhandene Ressourcen eingesetzt werden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das mag schon so stimmen.
> Aber dann sollte man sich auch nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.
> Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, so gaaanz mittellos ist der DAFV ja auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ohne Frage, das ist so, werter Brillendorsch!

Nur wirst du dir keine Reichweite mit günstigen oder teuren Angelruten gegenüber profitorientierten Reichweitenmedien ergaunern können. Ich wüsste aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie sich der Mainstram, die goldene Mitte, das hässliche und alles konsumierende Etwas, mit dem Angeln aufgrund einer Werbeanzeige, einem Klick oder einer XYZ Kampagne öffnen würde. Dafür fehlt das "Excitement". In den USA und vielen anderen Ländern lebt das Hobby vom Wettkampf, dem Outdoorcharakter und der bestrebten "Selbst ist der Mann" Einstellung.

In Deutschland wirst du geteert und gefedert, wenn der Fisch nicht auf der Abhakmatte liegt, ein Setzkescher verwendet wurde und sowieso: "Wer Spaß hat, ist komisch und gehört weggesperrt." Wir sind ein zutiefst depressives, mürbes und gehässiges Völkchen. Nicht einfach, irgendjemanden über irgendwas hier zu überzeugen. Zuerst wird das Haar in der Suppe gesucht, bevor auch nur ein Hauch von Freudsamkeit entsteht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2020)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Werbekampangne von Balzer aus den 70ern?
An jeder dritten Littfassäule klebte ein Plakat,  "Fischers Fritze braucht keine Drogen". (abgebildet waren angelnde Jugendliche)
Das war damals sehr erfolgreich, da stellt sich doch die Frage, warum so etwas heute nicht funzen sollte.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das war damals sehr erfolgreich, da stellt sich doch die Frage, warum so etwas heute nicht funzen sollte.



Weil Plakate heutzutage in der von audiovisuellen Reizen überfluteten Welt weniger Wirksamkeit entfalten als früher?

Wenn Tierrechtler an Schulen den Kindern wöchentlich beibringen "wie es sich anfühlt ein Tier zu sein" und die Kinder anschließen erzählen, dass das Schlachten von Tieren so ist, als wenn ein Kind umgebracht würde, kann man mit hübschen Bildern wohl nur noch wenig ausrichten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Überprüfst Du Deine Aussagen eigentlich auf den Wahrheitsgehalt bevor Du sowas postest?



Na dann überzeuge mich, was Bayern angeht bitte!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn Tierrechtler an Schulen den Kindern wöchentlich beibringen "wie es sich anfühlt ein Tier zu sein" und die Kinder anschließen erzählen, dass das Schlachten von Tieren so ist, als wenn ein Kind umgebracht würde, kann man mit hübschen Bildern wohl nur noch wenig ausrichten.



Das bitte sofort belegbar an mich, dagegen kann ich dienstrechtlich in Bayern etwas machen! Selbstverständlich vertraulich an mich per PN oder Email!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,






Ist doch öffentlich zugänglich, wozu da PN?


----------



## rippi (22. Juni 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Na dann überzeuge mich, was Bayern angeht bitte!


Solches Material, also tierrechtsextremistisches Material, kommt nicht von Schulwegen aus dorthin, sondern von "überzeugten" Schülern, die ihre Materialien dort verteilen, so wie damals, als Nazis irgendwelche Rechtsrock-CDs  in den Schulen verteilten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2020)

Danke @fishkawk ... zur Vorabinfo bereits ans Ministerium Abt. Gymnasium weitergeleitet!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



rippi schrieb:


> ondern von "überzeugten" Schülern,



würde mich wundern, wenn die Tierrechtsreferenten, die monatlich bis zu 30 Schulbesuche absolvieren sollen,  kein Material dabei hätten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Weil Plakate heutzutage in der von audiovisuellen Reizen überfluteten Welt weniger Wirksamkeit entfalten als früher?


Plakatwerbung ist auch heute noch hochaktuell, bei Wahlen setzen alle Parteien darauf.
Mit große Plakaten an Kreuzungen, Ampeln etc. erreicht man mehr Leute als mit den neuen Medien, vor allem wenn es sich um Nischen wie das Angeln handelt.
Im Netz geht das einfach unter, weil da nur Leute hinklicken, die eh Interesse haben . Mit Plakaten kann man aber Interesse wecken.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mit Plakaten kann man aber Interesse wecken.



Aufmerksamkeit bestimmt, ob dann daraus auch Interesse wird hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.

Es gibt Werbemittel mit höherer Konatktqualtität, aber natürlich haben Plakate weiterhin Ihre Berechtigung.

Eine Plakataktion mit genügend Reichweite dürfte aber für den DAFV aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht in Frage kommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann sollten sie sich Partner ins Boot holen, sprich die Geräteindustrie, Touristik, Guidings usw.

Tibulski ist bestimmt ein guter Mann , aber als Einzelkämper kommt er mit seinen begrenzten Mitteln nicht weit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dann sollten sie sich Partner ins Boot holen, sprich die Geräteindustrie, Touristik, Guidings usw.
> 
> Tibulski ist bestimmt ein guter Mann , aber als Einzelkämper kommt er mit seinen begrenzten Mitteln nicht weit.



Die Angelgeräteindustrie in Deutschland fährt noch mit der Kutsche zur Arbeit entdeckt gerade die Glühbirne für sich........


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Werbekampangne von Balzer aus den 70ern?
> An jeder dritten Littfassäule klebte ein Plakat, "Fischers Fritze braucht keine Drogen". (abgebildet waren angelnde Jugendliche)
> Das war damals sehr erfolgreich, da stellt sich doch die Frage, warum so etwas heute nicht funzen sollte.



Genau das wäre machbar ,wenn nicht Litfaßäulen so doch Plakattafeln oder  Wände .


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Angelgeräteindustrie in Deutschland fährt noch mit der Kutsche zur Arbeit entdeckt gerade die Glühbirne für sich



Die Aktion "Gewässerverbesserer" wird zumindest von den FP-Fachmärkten und dem Blinker unterstützt.

Besser als gar nichts.

Warum da sonst niemand mit ins Boot geholt werden konnte, wird wohl nur  der DAFV wissen.

Wobei m.W. nicht mehr viel Angelindustrie in DE ansässig ist. Das sind meist nur noch Händler oder Vertriebsgesellschaften.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2020)

Warum wird eigentlich von euch alle, was euch nicht groß genug ist, kleiner geredet als es ist?
OP => Scheiße
Plakate => Scheiße
Angler machen Schule => Scheiße

Wisst ihr, was euch von den Anglergegener unterscheidet?
Ihr motzt über Aktionen der Angler, die Anglergegner aber stärken sich den Rücken und arbeiten zusammen bei ihren Aktionen gegen Angler!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann auch nach meinen Vorstellungen herstellen lassen oder ein Werk mieten. Was bin ich dann?

Generell ist das Engagement der Händler und Hersteller doch ohnehin mau. Teamangler auf FB rotieren lassen, wenn überhaupt, und natürlich niemals zu irgendetwas Stellung beziehen, könnte ja einen Kunden kosten. Kein Wunder, das ausländische Marken den deutschen Markt auf kurz oder lang dominieren werden. Selbst Schuld! Lethargische Verbände und noch weniger dynamische Marktteilnehmer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Plakatwerbung ist auch heute noch hochaktuell, bei Wahlen setzen alle Parteien darauf.



Liegt aber nicht an der Reichweite, sondern der Neutralität. Eine Litfaßsäule hat keinen Background, ein digitales Unternehmen dagegen schon.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum wird eigentlich von euch alle, was euch nicht groß genug ist, kleiner geredet als es ist?
> OP => Scheiße
> Plakate => Scheiße
> Angler machen Schule => Scheiße



So sehr ich dein resolutes Wesen schätze, wenn es um Einsatz für Anglerinteressen geht, so  missfällt mir doch manchmal Deine abfällige Art, Beiträge zu beurteilen, die nicht Deiner Meinung oder Wahrnehmung entsprechen.

Übrigens: Rate mal wer damals hier im AB auf die Aktion "Angler machen Schule" hingewiesen hat und wer sie auch immer wieder tapfer gegen die Anfeindungen des damaligen Meinungsführers und seiner Follower verteidigt hat.

Wenn  Du bereits die bloße Erwähnung von Fakten als massive Missfallenskundgebung darstellst, wird eine fruchtbare Diskussion natürlich schwierig.

Aber ich nehme Dir das nicht krumm, als Angler habe ich ziemlich viel Geduld und eine hohe Toleranzschwelle.

Und die meisten Threads hier haben für mich eh mehr Unterhaltungswert denn Informationsgehalt.

Und ohne Dich  und Deine Art wäre das AB auch nicht mehr wie es sein sollte.


----------



## rippi (22. Juni 2020)

Die Diskussion wird langsam zu bunt! Ich denke es ist an der Zeit: @Minimax @tibulski Bitte tut hier unsere neue, glorreiche Idee zur Beeinflussung der Massen kund.


----------



## Minimax (22. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Die Diskussion wird langsam zu bunt! Ich denke es ist an der Zeit: @Minimax @tibulski Bitte tut hier unsere neue, glorreiche Idee zur Beeinflussung der Massen kund.



Hab ich in der Zwischenzeit schon wieder leider vergessen, ich glaube es war irgendwas mit Bitcoins, Steuerpumpe und Warentermingeschäften in Südostasien.

Aber wie wäre es hiermit: Man druckt die -meiner Meinung nach übrigens ganz gelungenen- Bilder auf Kärtchen aus, die man dann Wasserfest laminiert, und bindet sie 
an diese silbernen, Heliumgefüllten Kirmesballons. Und zwar Massenhaft, ich denke da an mehrere Millionen, vielleicht kann man irgendwelche Coronafonds, oder das Restgeld von der ausgefallenen EM dafür reklamieren oder so, oder man schickt die Rechnung an Big L und Johnnie release, im Nachhinein.

Und dann lässt man die vielen Millionen Ballons steigen, irgendwann werden sie in der Natur, an Gewässsern oder in Waldgebieten wieder runterkommen, und  von nichtangelnden Spaziergänger, Pilzesammlern oder Leichenversteckern im Herbstlichen Wald gefunden werden.

Dei werden dann die Bildchen sehen, und sich über den Gruss freuen, und in Zukunft besser von uns Anglern denken. Was meint Ihr?

hg
Minimax

Übrigens finde ich es ernsthaft auch manchmal ein bisschen verstörend, wie schnappig-reflexhaft auf jede Äusserung, Idee oder Unternehmung reagiert wird. Ich selber mache mir keine grosse Hoffnungen auf Effekte solcher Kampagnen, aber ich finde es gut das es sie gibt, und sehe keinen Grund für Häme. o gewinnt man Erfahrungen. Im ggs. zu Veganismus ist Angeln weder sexy noch hip- das liegt aber auch daran, das wir Angler nicht sexy und hip sind. Ich persönlich versuche in meinem beschränkten Umfeld daran zu arbeiten, und wenn ich auch niemals hip sein werde, so bin ich doch ziemlich sexy. Wenn ich jetzt noch daran arbeite,
freundlich und höflich zu sein ists schonmal ein guter Schritt.

Oh und noch was: Wenn das Bemühen und Verhalten von uns Einzelnen um Gutes auskommen und Akzeptanz im persönlichen Kontakt mit der Nichtangelnden Bevölkerung auch nur eine geringe Reichweite hat, so wird sie doch immer größer, je mehr von uns sich wenigstens bemüht, und vielleicht ab und zu das "Schnauze ich hab Feierabend" TShirt im Schrank lässt. Wir einzelnen FeldWaldundWIesenangler könnten viel bewirken.

Und auch Solche Top-Down PR Aktionen mit modernen Bildern (wie gesagt, garnicht schlecht, finde ich, und die Argumente für grossflächige Plakate von @Brillendorsch ) können dann eine WIrkung haben, sozusagen im Verbund

Hinzu kommen eben auch populäre Gestalten wie Babs Kijewiski, Matze Koch, Klefoth oder Arlinghaus etc. -die natürlich inhaltlich nicht vergleichbar sind, aber jeder
für sich doch auch eine mediale Reichweite ausserhalb der Anglerschaft besitzen.

Und ganz besonders wichtig, sind Aktionen aus dem Mittelbau heraus: Da pflichte ich @Toni_1962 (den ich ja manchmal gerne etwas ärgere) bei- er nennt da viele Initiativen und Wirken von Vereinen und Regionalverbänden, die eine Wirkung haben: Das ist aktives mitgestalten auf einer Entscheidungsebene (Kreise und Regionen)
wo unsere auf höherer Ebene schwache Organisationen einen Unterschied machen können. Bevor jetzt wieder kommt, ja aber dass ist ja die Bayerische Situation, bitte denkt beispielsweise an die AKtionen des ASV Greven, der hier ja auch im Board vertreten ist, die in ihrer Region viel richtig machen.
Vergessen wir auch nicht die vielen kleinen Vereinsfeste, Spendenaktionen etc. etc.

Ich denke da ist schon viel PR vorhanden, natürlich zu wenig, natürlich zersplittert, aber so ist Die Situation, und wir -also, Du und ich- müssen das beste daraus machen. Und solange ich persönlich weder Zeit noch Musse habe, Die Strukturen zu ändern, indem ich Verantwortung im Vereinswesen übernehme, werde ich mich hüten, hier herumzupupen. Seid lieber Sexy und vor allem freundlich und höflich am Wasser, das bereitet den Boden für alle Initiaven von höherer Ebene. Bunte Plakate nützen nichts, wenn wir uns wie Ärsche benehmen.

Meine Meinung, wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen. Jetzt möchte ich bitte wieder in meinen Thread zurück, und über Döbel und englische Ruten rumzuspinnen, 
wenns ok für Euch wären?

Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn man den Thread hier so durchliest könnte man meinen der DAFV sei unfähig, überhaupt  eine Kampagne sauber zu gestalten. Dem ist aber nicht so.  Die letzten Kampagnen waren  davon  geprägt, dass der DAFV innerhalb kurzer Zeit beachtliche Mengen an Angler aktivieren konnte. 

Besonders die Kampagne "protect water" war bemerkenswert. Da haben nämlich sämtliche in der EAA organisierten Anglerverbände vereinbart, "protect water" jeweils in ihren Ländern zu puschen. Der DAFV hatte das mit großem Abstand beste Ergebnis vorzuweisen. Weit besser als der hochgepriesene niederländische Anglerverband .... und auch weit besser als der englische Anglerverband.

Warum klappt es dann diesmal nicht? Es gibt einen signifikanten Unterschied: In den vorangegangenen Kampagnen gab es einen eindeutigen Aufruf, einen eindeutigen Link (Button), den musste man anklicken. Dann noch das Häkchen als Zeichen der Zustimmung setzen und absenden. Fertig die Unterstützung - so einfach.

Und hier bei dieser Kampagne? Was soll da der geneigte Unterstützer tun? Kein Button, kein Link.
@tibulski war wohl der Meinung, dass der geneigte Angler ausreichend internetaffin ist und schon versteht, dass bei einer "Social Media Kampagne" Bilder und Beiträge zu teilen sind. Wahrscheinlich nicht erwartet, dass er auf "weiße alte Männer" trifft.

>>> Kampagne nicht ausreichend erklärt und nicht sauber durchadministriert. Und dann noch ideenlose Landesverbände und Angelvereine  ....

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Abfällig ist es keineswegs gemeint, sondern in drastischerer Wortwahl hinterfragend.
Entschuligung, wem ich das missausdrücklich rüberbrachte und so unbeabsichtigt angekommen bin. Sorry!

Nun, Fakten aber sehe ich ja keine, bis auf die die ich gleich erfragte und auch als solche aufgenommen habe und damit auch arbeite.

Meine Art? Ja, die ist so und wenn diese oft Anstoß (als negativer Ausdruck einer Empfindung eines anderen) ist, kann diese doch hoffentlich auch Anstoß (im positiven Sinne einer Denkdynamik eines anderen) geben ... dann wäre es so wie beabsichtigt.


----------



## Tricast (22. Juni 2020)

Es gibt ja schon viele kleinere Aktionen. Ob es an den Schulen ist oder ein Ferienprogramm für Kinder. Aber es sind immer nur vereinzelte Aktionen so wie wir, Susanne und ich, jedes Jahr ein Ferienangeln für Kinder organisieren und auch aus eigener Tasche bezahlen. Das müßte einfach mehr werden, dann wird darüber auch mehr berichtet. Aber es hat den Anschein als ob die Verbände genau davor Angst haben und den Kopf einziehen wenn sie nur P... hören. 

Viele Grüße Heinz

PS.: Und wenn man es nicht selbst macht, dann macht es keiner. Genauso haben wir auch die Stippermesse damals aus der Taufe gehoben weil es nichts gab auf dem Sektor.


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Liegt aber nicht an der Reichweite, sondern der Neutralität. Eine Litfaßsäule hat keinen Background, ein digitales Unternehmen dagegen schon.



Da bin ich etwas andere Meinung Plakat Werbung ist eine Werbung die mehr das Unterbewusstsein manipuliert und das hat sich ja Bewährt.Siehe TV.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Tricast schrieb:


> Aber es sind immer nur vereinzelte Aktionen



Das ist der Punkt.

Es gibt einzelne Vereine/Jugendgruppen und Einzelpersonen, die da wirklich tolle Arbeit leisten. Das habe ich bereits bei der Diskussion vor zwei Jahren auch stets betont und versucht diese Aktionen gegen die Angriffe hier im AB zu verteidigen.   Aber in den Unterrichtsmaterialien des Fischereiverbandes spielt das Thema Angeln  aus Neutralitätsgründen praktisch keine Rolle.  Das liegt dann an den Organisatoren vor Ort, ob und wie die das einbauen. Da ist aber im Vergleich zur Gegenseite die Reichweite m.E. deutlich geringer.

Wenn  mittlerweile nicht nur fast 150 Tierschutzlehrer an den Schulen aktiv sind, sondern sogar Tierrechtsreferenten bis zu 30 Schulbesuche im Monat durchführen, fragt man sich schon, ob da noch Waffengleichheit herrscht.

Was bei Betrachtern mehr Wirkung erzielt, ein Plakat mit einem Fischstäbchen am Haken oder ein Video mit einer Hühnerbefreiung, kann man natürlich auch unterschiedlich beurteilen. 

Die Aktion "Gewässerverbesserer" finde ich z.B. auch gut. Allerdings meine ich trotzdem, dass auch die Frage erlaubt sein muss, warum sich dafür lediglich zwei Unterstützer gefunden haben, während Angelmagazine mit Werbung überquellen.

Ich würde trotzdem niemand hier, der in diesen Fragen anderer Meinung ist als ich, pauschal unterstellen alles andere "......." zu finden.

Wer meint "Hurra wir haben Florett" rufen zu müssen, wenn der Gegner das Breitschwert zieht, soll das ruhig tun.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

neues Poster.



			https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/gehangeln/DAFV_Kampagne_angeln_ist_gemeinschaft.jpg
		


Stimmungsvoll

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juni 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> neues Poster.
> 
> ...



geiles und schönes Bild,
richtig platziert könnte man damit so manch einen für unser Hobby interessieren.

gefällt mir


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> geiles und schönes Bild,



In Nordamerika, Skandinavien etc,. kein Problem, das kommt das sicher gut an.

Hab ich dort früher selber auch oft gemacht.

In DE ist das mit dem offenen Feuer in freier Natur meist keine gute Idee und in vielen Gewässerordnungen auch explizit verboten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2020)

Erinnert mich an mein Wallercamp dieses Jahr Pfingsten, als ich wieder in das andere BL fahren durfte and auch an

letztes Jahr haben wir hier in Bayern das Jugendcamp gemacht, auch mit schönem Lagerfeuer: war Abenteuer pur für die Kinder (und für Erwachsene ebenso  );
leider wird das Jugencamp dieses Jahr ausfallen, aber die Verantwortung in der derzeitigen Lage ist dann doch schwerwiegend ...


----------



## doebelfaenger (3. Juli 2020)

Hier nach kritischen Nachfragen erstmal wieder für mindestens ein halbes Jahr verschwunden, aber auf dem neuen Foto der "Kampagne" zu sehen: tibulski! (das ist er doch, oder irre ich da?)

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. Juli 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349922
> 
> 
> auf dem neuen Foto der "Kampagne" zu sehen: tibulski! (das ist er doch, oder irre ich da?)



ja, Guten Morgen doebelfaenger,

auch schon wach? Das fällt Dir erst jetzt bei diesem Plakat auf?
Er ist nicht allein.

Mit etwas mehr kritischer Distanz wäre  - an alle  hier  adressiert - einfach mehr drin (salopp gesagt).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349922
> 
> 
> Hier nach kritischen Nachfragen erstmal wieder für mindestens ein halbes Jahr verschwunden, aber auf dem neuen Foto der "Kampagne" zu sehen: tibulski! (das ist er doch, oder irre ich da?)
> ...



der sieht aus, als wäre er vollgedröhnt.
Ob das ne gute Werbung für uns ist?

Manche Bilder finde ich ja richtig gut, aber bei einigen bin ich doch froh, dass die "breite Öffentlichkeit" eben nicht erreicht wird


----------



## doebelfaenger (3. Juli 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ja, Guten Morgen doebelfaenger,
> 
> auch schon wach? Das fällt Dir erst jetzt bei diesem Plakat auf?
> Er ist nicht allein.
> ...



Mensch Fischer,

dass da im Prinzip die Geschäftsstellenmitarbeiter des DAFV nebst Kumpeln als Modelle auftreten, ist mir natürlich schon eher aufgefallen. Wollte nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass der Öffentlichkeitsmitarbeiter des Verbandes immer dann für längere Zeit verschwindet, wenn etwas hinterfragt wird.

So wie diese sogenannte "Kampagne". Die ja absolut keine Kampagne ist, was ich hier schon diverse Male dargelegt habe.

Aber was soll's, sind ja nur Mitgliederbeiträge von Anglern, die dort für nichts und wieder nichts verpulvert wurden. Obwohl: Der Fotograf wurde sicherlich gut bezahlt und tibulski&Co. haben ein paar nette Poster zum Aufhängen im Verbandsbüro...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> dass der Öffentlichkeitsmitarbeiter des Verbandes immer dann für längere Zeit verschwindet, wenn etwas hinterfragt wird.


ist ja nix Neues, hab ja auch schon geschrieben, , sobald es eng wird ist er wech...



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> und tibulski&Co. haben ein paar nette Poster zum Aufhängen im Verbandsbüro...



Dort kann das Bild eines vollgedröhnt aussehenden wenigstens keinen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## spike999 (9. Juli 2020)

Das neuste Werk


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Juli 2020)

heiliger Bim Bam,
die breite Öffentlichkeit fragt sich jetzt, welche Gottheit der Typ da anbetet


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juli 2020)

"Ein Händchen für Social Media" ist hier vermutlich nicht die passendste Beurteilung...


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juli 2020)

Einfach mal kreativ und nicht die ewig kotßlangweiligen Klischeebilder; TOPP


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. Juli 2020)

Für mich gut den jeder (Angler )hat doch ein solches "Schätzchen".


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Juli 2020)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Für mich gut den jeder (Angler )hat doch ein solches "Schätzchen".


Die Zielgruppe sind aber Nicht-Angler und für diese ist das Motiv nur schwer verständlich, vor einer Kampagne sollte man sich konzeptionelle und strategische Gedanken machen, das wurde beim DAFV wohl versäumt...


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juli 2020)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe sind aber Nicht-Angler und für diese ist das Motiv nur schwer verständlich, vor einer Kampagne sollte man sich konzeptionelle und strategische Gedanken machen, das wurde beim DAFV wohl versäumt...



Woher weißt du, dass die sich keine Gedanken gemacht haben? Weil es dir nicht gefällt, weil du dich nicht angesprochen fühlst? Musst nicht, bist ja nicht die Zielgruppe


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juli 2020)

da kämen wir dann zu der Frage wo diese Werke noch an das Publikum verteilt bzw. wo sie angezeigt werden?


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juli 2020)

... dazu musst du die fragen, die die Kampanie machen.


----------



## rippi (10. Juli 2020)

Ich gebe euch Recht. Auch ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, dass der Wipo-Wirtschaftstiger ein viel besserer Botschafter für das Angeln gewesen wäre. Aber der DAFV hört nicht auf mich, obwohl ich schon zum zweiten Mal, mit super Vorschlägen kam.


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. Juli 2020)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe sind aber Nicht-Angler und für diese ist das Motiv nur schwer verständlich, vor einer Kampagne sollte man sich konzeptionelle und strategische Gedanken machen, das wurde beim DAFV wohl versäumt...



Was ist daran schwer verständlich .Da wird über eine Freizeitaktivität ein Foto veröffentlicht .
Ebenso schaut es aus wenn jemand sich mit einem Fußball;Fahrrad;Motorrad oder seinen Laufschuhen ablichten lässt,also bezug zu dem was er in seiner Freizeit als ausgleich bevorzugt.

Die Liebe zu seiner Freizeit-Aktivität seinem Hobby .


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mal meine Nachbarn gefragt, was sie von dem Bild halten.
Sie konnten nichts damit anfangen und nachdem sie den Satz "geh angeln" gelesen hatten fragten sie mich, was das Bild damit zu tun hat.
Die Multirolle konnten sie nicht mit angeln in Verbindung bringen. Die Art und Weise, mit der dieses Gerät betrachtet, ja geradezu angehimmelt wird, wirkte auf sie sehr befremdlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juli 2020)

So unterscheidlich kann die Welt sein, meine nichtangelnden Bekannten finden das Plakat sehr ansprechend!


----------



## tibulski (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Manche Bilder finde ich ja richtig gut, aber bei einigen bin ich doch froh, dass die "breite Öffentlichkeit" eben nicht erreicht wird



welche Motive findest du den richtig gut?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

die Motive Muttertag, Kinder mit Influencer #natur, Mein Schatz und noch eins, was noch kommt, haben wir alle an einem Tag im Studio gemacht. Mein Bild war nur am Rand ein Abfallprodukt, Photoshop Bearbeitung hab ich gemacht ... wir versuchen kostenoptimiert mit den Mitgliedsbeiträgen zu arbeiten. Letztens war die Pressestelle der Jäger bein uns zu Gast (5 Hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter, bei der hälfte der Mitglieder) und die fanden das toll und haben gefragt, welche Agentur für uns die Kampagne gemacht hätte. Nix Agentur, alles Homework. Wir beuaftragen nur den Fotografen für ausgewählte Bilder ... Werden die Kampagne auch noch über die 12 Bilder ausweiten ...

Nicht jedem gefällt jedes Motiv, aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2020)

@olaf

wo und wie sind die konkreten Verbreitungswege der Plakate nun?

Wird die Kampanie evaluiert?


----------



## doebelfaenger (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss ja bekennen, dass ich mich geirrt habe, Olaf Lindner ist ja tatsächlich vor der Halbjahresfrist wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht. Zwar nur, um wieder den alten "Wirsindarmundzuwenigeabereinigeanderefindenesgeil"-Rechtfertigungsquatsch zum Besten zu geben, aber immerhin.

Deshalb verweise ich nochmal auf meine Fragen aus einem vorherigen Post an ihn:

"Damit will der Verband der breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln, dass Angeln in Deutschland nachhaltig, zeitgemäß und gesellschaftlich bedeutsam ist."

Wie will der Verband das anstellen? Ihr habt euch ja sicherlich zusammengesetzt, eventuell auch mit den diversen Influencern, und habt euch Gedanken dazu gemacht und ein Konzept verfasst. Wie sieht das aus? Ziele, Zielgruppen, Aktionen etc. Wie sind die Landesverbände eingespannt? Können die Vereine was machen?

Mein bisheriges Fazit der Kampagne, die keine ist, sieht so aus: Ein paar Leute machen ein paar Fotos, die sie für cool halten, und stellen Sie zum Runterladen zur Verfügung auf einer Seite, die keine drei Leute pro Monat anklicken. Sie versuchen noch, ein paar angelnde "Influencer" einzuspannen, sodass am Ende ca. 10 Angler pro Woche das neue Foto wahrnehmen und ca. drei darüber diskutieren, ob sie es jetzt gut finden oder nicht. Der DAFV ist von der Resonanz so überwältigt, dass er nachts um 1.10 Uhr über seinen Öffentlichkeitsmitarbeiter ankündigt, dass die "Kampagne" verlängert wird und noch weitere Fotos veröffentlicht werden - zur Not sicherlich einfach ein paar "Abfallprodukte" aus der Produktion.

Ist das Ziel "Damit will der Verband der breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln, dass Angeln in Deutschland nachhaltig, zeitgemäß und gesellschaftlich bedeutsam ist." damit erreicht?

Die Frage sollte leicht zu beantworten sein...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @olaf
> 
> wo und wie sind die konkreten Verbreitungswege der Plakate nun?
> 
> Wird die Kampanie evaluiert?


Das was du hier findest und auf der Verbandshomepage ist alles.
ist alles, ist alles.
@doebelfaenger hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Juli 2020)

Hi

Social Media Kampagne evaluieren? Geht das rein technisch überhaupt? Den Erstzugriff auf die DAFV-Seite sicherlich - aber wenn dann weiter geteilt wird? 
Ich bin da unbedarft und lasse mich gerne informieren.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## tibulski (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das was du hier findest und auf der Verbandshomepage ist alles.
> ist alles, ist alles.



Fischer am Inn hat es genannt: Stichwort: Social Media Kampagne. Seid ihr auf Facebook und/oder Instagram? Ja klar, kann man auch nachverfolgen, machen wir auch und wir bewerben das auch für schmales Geld (ca. €20 pro Bild) um auch mehr Leute ausserhalb der Angelszene zu erreichen. Ich war gestern und heute auf Rügen bei einer Veranstaltung für Kinder von der Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe und viele kannten die Kampagne ... Ich weiss nicht wo euer Problem liegt, das sind keine großen Kosten und wir machen mal was. Wenn ihr bessere Ideeen habt, gerne hier posten. Nur Motzen bringt keinen weiter.

@doebelfaenger: Vielleicht könntest du mir trotzdem nettwerweise meine Frage beantworten? Die Motive kommen unterschiedlich an und wir produzieren da noch nach, also werden wohl deutlich mehr als 12 machen. Bin immer auf der Suche nach konstruktiven Rückmeldungen - gut und schlecht.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (17. Juli 2020)




----------



## geomas (17. Juli 2020)

Wen soll die Kampagne denn erreichen? Junge Familien, Teenager oder die ganz breite Masse der Bevölkerung?
Facebook und Instagram nutze ich (aktiv) aus Prinzip nicht. Formate wie „Visblad TV” auf Youtube von den Kollegen in den Niederlanden finde ich persönlich ganz interessant und gut gemacht. Wenn man etwas erreichen möchte, was die Wahrnehmung der Angelei in der Bevölkerung angeht, sollte man vermutlich richtig ranklotzen und zum Beispiel mit den Lokal-/Regional-TV-Sendern zusammenarbeiten oder andere Medien mit ins Boot holen.

Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen (reine Mutmaßung), daß die aktuelle Kampagne richtig zündet. Gibts denn für den Interessierten, der zum Beispiel das Burn Out Motiv sieht, gleich nen Link mit Infos dazu oder ist es nur ein „Share-Pic”?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351144


Das ist mal ein Bild, dass mir gefällt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorschläge sind hier schon mehrfach gepostet worden, auch von mir.
Aber eine Reaktion deinerseits ? Fehlanzeige.
Ich erinnerte an die Plakataktion der Fa. Balzer aus den 70er Jahren. ("Fischers Fritz braucht keine Drogen").
Es wird hier auch keineswegs nur gemotzt, sondern überwiegend konstruktiv kritisiert.
Allerdings verschwindest Du regelmäßig in der Versenkung, wenn Deine Arbeit mal etwas kontruktiv kritisiert wird.


----------



## tibulski (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo Brlilendorsch,

danke für die Rückmeldung, wobei das Motiv noch gar nicht draussen war, als du meintest das diir manche Motive richtig gut gefallen, aber auch egal.

Ich empfehle dir mal den Artikel aus der atuellen Fischwaid "Verbände im Wandel der Zeit" zu lesen.
https://dafv.de/images/dafv/AFZ-Fischwaid/afz-fischwaid_-_2020-2.pdf

Ich tauche nicht ab, sondern tauche hier manchmal in meiner Freizeit auf. Ich bin hier seit fast 10 Jahren privat Mitglied und hab schon vor meinem Job geschrieben.
Du kannst gerne meine Arbeit kritisieren, ob das immer konstruktiv ist, ist deine Einschätzung. Man könnte und müsste vieles machen, aber mit 8 Mitarbeitern für fast 500.000 Mitglieder wachsen die Bäume nicht in den Himmel. Wir Angler sind so gut, wie wir sind.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Grünknochen (21. Juli 2020)

Breitenwirkung in (in der Tat) bestimmte gesellschaftliche Gruppen hinein hat ein solches Schwachsinnsformat:








						Angelcamp 2020 – Alle Infos über das einzigartige Stream-Event mit Knossi, Sido & Co.
					

Astronautennahrung, Selbstverpflegung und Toilettengänge in der freien Natur – die Teilnehmer des Angelcamps 2020 haben einiges zu befürchten. Wir verraten euch, was das Stream-Event des Jahres mit Knossi und Sido bereithält, das vom 16.7.2020 bis zum 19.7.2020 live auf Twitch laufen wird und...




					www.own3d.tv


----------



## spike999 (21. Juli 2020)

Versehen,sorry


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2020)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Breitenwirkung in (in der Tat) bestimmte gesellschaftliche Gruppen hinein hat ein solches Schwachsinnsformat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gibt dick Reichweite da auch auf Twitch...

aber ob das die Art von Publicity ist die das Angeln braucht?

@Fischer am Inn  sind die richtigen Tracker verbaut kann man sehr viel über Social Media auswerten. Runter bis auf die Farbe deiner Unterhose xD


----------



## Minimax (21. Juli 2020)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Breitenwirkung in (in der Tat) bestimmte gesellschaftliche Gruppen hinein hat ein solches Schwachsinnsformat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Sache! Danke für den Link, schade dass ichs live verpasst hab


----------



## Tricast (21. Juli 2020)

Jetzt wissen wir aber immer noch nicht wo denn nun diese tollen Bilder, Plakate für die breite Masse zu sehen sind? Mir sind sie nur hier im AB über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Tricast schrieb:


> Mir sind sie nur hier im AB über den Weg gelaufen.



Ich kenne im Bekanntenkreis auch niemand, der schonmal was davon gehört oder gesehen hat.

Aber das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## spike999 (21. Juli 2020)

Matze Koch hat die Bilder auf all seinen Social Media Kanälen geteilt..von anderen Influenzern wie Tibulski sage das sie mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten z.B. Viktor von ich geh angeln kam nichts...


----------



## Tricast (21. Juli 2020)

Dann sind die Bilder ja bei der breiten Masse der Gesellschaft angekommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (21. Juli 2020)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Breitenwirkung in (in der Tat) bestimmte gesellschaftliche Gruppen hinein hat ein solches Schwachsinnsformat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geld stinkt nicht. Dazu ein bisschen englisch labern (Darga) und die "Show" ist fertig. Der so angefixte "Nachwuchs" rührt dann bestimmt auch das Futter mit Brawndo an...


----------



## doebelfaenger (22. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wir Angler sind so gut, wie wir sind.



Mensch Olaf @tibulski ,

schon wieder dieses Nichts an Aussage und Phrase. "Wir Angler sind so gut, wie wir sind." Mehr Sinnfreiheit geht nicht. Ist das so vorgegeben vom Verband, dass Du das immer bringen sollst, wenn dir nichts mehr einfällt?

Ist dir das eigentlich selbst nicht peinlich, als gut bezahlter Angestellter hier ständig in dieses notorische Gejammer einzustimmen, für das sich jeder Fünfjährige schämen müsste? "Wir sind zu wenig, wir kriegen zu wenig blablabla"...was für ein Mimimi!

Ich meine, was bekommst Du im Monat? 5000 Euro? Sicherlich, oder? Ich verstehe ja, dass man bei einem Posten in einem Verband ein paar Gänge zurückschalten kann im Gegensatz zu einem Job in der freien Wirtschaft, aber als jemand, der dich mit meinen Beiträgen finanziert, frage ich mich echt, was Du so den ganzen Tag machst für das schöne Geld...

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da nichts, was auch nur einen Euro rechtfertigt. Mal schauen...

- Homepagepflege: Kann auch ein Prakti machen, mehr als ein paar Stunden Aufwand im Monat sehe ich da nicht.
- Social Media Kanäle: Ach so, Facebook habt ihr ja nicht. Instagram macht ja jemand anders, hattest Du gesagt.
- Fischwaid Magazin: Kann weg, liest keiner, außer Du vielleicht.
- ebenso wenig liest irgendwer die "Fisch des Jahres"- oder sonstige Broschüren. Ich weiß das, weil ich immer Stapel davon für meine Fischereiprüfung-Vorbereitungskurse bekomme und selbst die dort sehr begeisterungsfähigen Leute die Sachen hinterher immer "vergessen". Sind ja auch beshissen gemacht. Landet immer alles im Altpapier.
- Pressemitteilungen schreiben: Prakti. Der macht das wahrscheinlich auch noch besser.
- Kontakt zu Redaktionen außerhalb der Angelbranche: Glaube ich nicht, dass da irgendwas besteht. Selbst wenn - zeitlicher Aufwand gleich Null.

Oder siehst Du das anders, Olaf? Nachdem Du schon all meine anderen Fragen trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage ignoriert hast, kannst Du doch mal sagen, was Du so als deine größten Verdienste in den über drei Jahren siehst. Zähl doch bitte einfach mal deine fünf größten Erfolge auf.

Aber bitte erwähne nicht diese sogenannte "Social Media Kampagne", eine "Kampagne", die...

- von einem Verband aufgelegt wurde, der nicht mal eine Facebook-Seite hat.
- über einen Instagram-Account bespielt wird, der nicht mal 2000 Follower hat. Ehrlich, wenn ich meiner 77-jährigen Mutter sagen würde, sie solle sich heute einen Insta-Account zulegen, hätte sie morgen mehr Follower. Garantiert.
- daraus besteht, dass es irgendwo einen wirren, überlangen Text gibt und dazu jede Woche ein neues Foto auf einer versteckten Seite, das "runtergeladen und geteilt" werden darf. Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man auf einer Onlineshop-Seite schreiben: "Wir haben ein paar Produkte für Sie. Sie müssen allerdings selbst rausfinden, wo diese zu finden sind. Und wenn Sie diese gefunden haben, müssen Sie schon selbst rausfinden, was Sie damit tun sollen. Wenn Sie das nicht schaffen - nicht unser Problem." Wären sicherlich ein Verkaufsschlager, diese Produkte...
- das Image des Angelns in der breiten Öffentlichkeit bessern soll. Dumm nur, dass außer ein paar Anglern niemand davon etwas mitbekommt. Höchstens, wenn @Brillendorsch oder @Toni_1962 auf dem Handy ein paar nichtangelnden Bekannten eines der Fotos zeigen.
- Sie müssen allerdings erwähnen, dass es da ums Angeln geht, das ist nicht ersichtlich, denn auf den mittlerweile zwölf Fotos ist nirgendwo ein Fisch zu sehen. DA IST NIRGENDWO EIN FISCH ZU SEHEN! Auf so etwas Geniales muss man bei einer Kampagne für das Angeln erst einmal kommen!!
- Von Digital Storytelling, Call To Action etc. will ich hier erst gar nicht anfangen.
- also 100 % an der Zielgruppe der "breiten Öffentlichkeit" vorbeigeht.

Aber Olaf, das musst dich nicht kratzen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie so ein Feedback-Gespräch zur "Kampagne" im DAFV aussieht:
Seggelke: "Mensch Olaf, wie läuft die Kampagne? Haben wir unsere Ziele erreicht?"
Olaf: "Super läuft die! Welche Ziele meinst Du?"
Seggelke: "Ach egal! Sieht ja zumindest so aus, als hätten wir mal was für die Angler getan."
Olaf: "Ja, und darum ging es doch. Sollen wir als Belohnung zum Forellenangeln nach Slowenien fliegen?"
Seggelke: "Gerne! Rechnen wir schön über den Verband ab. Dienstreise!"

So ungefähr wird das laufen. Aber ich mache dir keinen Vorwurf, Olaf. Sicheres und gutes Gehalt, entspannter Job ohne Druck und Furcht vor Kündigung, und sheissegal, was man macht, man muss vor keinem Rechenschaft ablegen.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich damals echt gespannt war, als es hieß, der DAFV bekomme jetzt einen Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Ich sitze noch oft mit einem Angelkumpel zusammen, mit dem ich damals darüber diskutiert habe. Und nach jeder "Aktion" quatschen wir ein paar Worte. Obwohl: Mittlerweile ist es nur noch eine Mischung aus Augenverdehen, Kopfschütteln und heiser-hässlichem Lachen.

Du kannst es einfach nicht, Olaf. Ist so.

Oder, um es in deinen Worten zu sagen: DU BIST NUR SO GUT, WIE DU BIST. Also gar nicht gut.

Mein Gott, was könnte man alles machen für das Angeln und für die Angler mit deinem Gehalt. Was könnte man alles für Aktionen starten, gerade jetzt im Sommer!

Und dann kommt: nix.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## tibulski (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und hier bei dieser Kampagne? Was soll da der geneigte Unterstützer tun? Kein Button, kein Link.
> @tibulski war wohl der Meinung, dass der geneigte Angler ausreichend internetaffin ist und schon versteht, dass bei einer "Social Media Kampagne" Bilder und Beiträge zu teilen sind. Wahrscheinlich nicht erwartet, dass er auf "weiße alte Männer" trifft.



Das ganze ist im Gegensatz zu #protectwater eine Image-Kampagne. Es geht nicht darum, eine Zustimmung von jemandem zu erhalten, sondern einfach die Werte und Vorzüge des Angelns möglichst breit zu vermitteln. Die Kampagne vermarkten manche Influencer fast als ihre Erfindung, aber das ist für uns in Ordnung. Veith Wilde hat ja in dem Interview auch noch mal Bezug genommen.

Das wird auch nicht vorbei sein mit den wöchentlichen Veröffentlichungen. Wir haben mehrere tausend Poster davon auf Messen verteilt. Das hängen die Leute auf Arbeit oder zuhause auf und dann wird das Thema Angeln auf Arbeit oder im privaten Umfeld hochgehalten, so tragen wir das Thema in die Mitte der Gesellschaft. Viele Presseorgane rufen erst an, da sie sehen das wir einen guten Auftritt haben, zumindest melden die das zurück. Wir planen dazu noch eine Folge im Online-Männermaganzin, dazu haben es so einige Zeitschriften aufgegriffen. Wir haben auch extrem viele Rückmeldungen von der EAA aus dem Ausland. Eine Messe hat uns einen kostenlosen Stand angeboten, da es das Thema vorher so nicht gab. DMAX hat uns angerufen, da sie eine neue Angelserie planen usw. das greift halt alles ineinander.

Keiner hat uns seit den letzten zwei Jahren vorgeworfen, dass wir "oldschool" wären ...  trotz der "weißen alten Männer" ... Die "weißen alten Männer" sollten wir auch ehren und mitnehmen, aber natürlich müssen wir auch weitergehen ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## spike999 (23. Juli 2020)

@tibulski 
Von welchen Influenzern redest du ständig?Ich folge einigen auf ihrem Social Media Accounts und außer von Matze Koch hab nirgends was gesehen...


----------



## spike999 (23. Juli 2020)

Da hab ich auch das neuste Werk gefunden


----------



## spike999 (23. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Die Kampagne vermarkten manche Influencer fast als ihre Erfindung, aber das ist für uns in Ordnung. Veith Wilde hat ja in dem Interview auch noch mal Bezug genommen.




Hier der Auszug aus dem Interview

AB:
Hast du den DAVF diesbezüglich schon kontaktiert?

_VW:
Nein, das habe ich auch nicht vor. Meiner Meinung nach sind nämlich gerade die deutschen Angelverbände mit dafür verantwortlich, dass es die PETA so leicht hat, uns Anglern in Deutschland das Leben immer wieder schwer zu machen. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, nicht den Eindruck gehabt, dass die Verbände offensiv gegen die PETA kämpfen. Aktuell macht der DAVF mit einer groß angelegten Bilderkampagne, die den Angelsport positiv für die Öffentlichkeit darstellen soll, auf sich aufmerksam. Ein gute Sache, an der ich gar nichts kritisieren möchte. Aber wo bleibt eine Anti-PETA-Kampagne?!_


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Das wird auch nicht vorbei sein mit den wöchentlichen Veröffentlichungen. Wir haben mehrere tausend Poster davon auf Messen verteilt. Das hängen die Leute auf Arbeit oder zuhause auf und dann wird das Thema Angeln auf Arbeit oder im privaten Umfeld hochgehalten, so tragen wir das Thema in die Mitte der Gesellschaft. Viele Presseorgane rufen erst an, da sie sehen das wir einen guten Auftritt haben, zumindest melden die das zurück. Wir planen dazu noch eine Folge im Online-Männermaganzin, dazu haben es so einige Zeitschriften aufgegriffen. Wir haben auch extrem viele Rückmeldungen von der EAA aus dem Ausland. Eine Messe hat uns einen kostenlosen Stand angeboten, da es das Thema vorher so nicht gab. DMAX hat uns angerufen, da sie eine neue Angelserie planen usw. das greift halt alles ineinander.
> 
> Keiner hat uns seit den letzten zwei Jahren vorgeworfen, dass wir "oldschool" wären ...  trotz der "weißen alten Männer" ... Die "weißen alten Männer" sollten wir auch ehren und mitnehmen, aber natürlich müssen wir auch weitergehen ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf,

mal wieder kurz ein paar Fragen:

- Welche Messen? Wieviel tausend Poster insgesamt?
- Kannst Du mir ein paar Beispiele schicken von Leuten, die Poster bei sich auf der Arbeit oder privat aufhängen und das Thema so "in die Mitte der Gesellschaft" tragen?
- Kannst Du mir 20 Nichtangler nennen, die sich aufgrund der Poster beim DAFV oder den untergeordneten Verbänden gemeldet haben und nun Angler werden wollen?
- Rufen die "vielen Presseorgane" jetzt an oder melden was zurück oder wie? Kannst Du mir zehn von den "vielen Presseorganen" nennen und die jeweiligen Leute dieser Organe, sie sich an euch gewandt haben?
- Welche Zeitschriften haben es "so aufgegriffen"? Kannst Du mir die nennen?
- Wie heißt das Online-Männermagazin, von dem Du sprichst? Was ist dort geplant?
- Wer hat sich alles aus der EAA dazu gemeldet. Kannst Du uns ein paar Beispiele an Reaktionen nennen?
- DMAX macht auch so Angelserien. Kannst Du uns kurz sagen, inwieweit der DAFV dann in der neuen Serie mit involviert ist?
- Wird es jemals ein Poster mit Fisch geben? Jemals?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für die Antworten!

Ich meine, Du wirst doch antworten, sonst könnte ja jemand hier meinen, Du würdest den AB-Usern hier einfach Lügen auftischen?!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## tibulski (23. Juli 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was könnte man alles machen für das Angeln und für die Angler mit deinem Gehalt.



Alter was hast du für Sorgen? Du kennst doch mein Gehalt doch gar nicht? Was spekuliertst du darüber?


----------



## tibulski (24. Juli 2020)

LIeber Döbelfänger ,

anbei die Antworten soweit ich das schnell raussuchen konnte fett inline.




doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> mal wieder kurz ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...





LG,

  Olaf


----------



## MarkusZ (24. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Du kennst doch mein Gehalt doch gar nicht? Was spekuliertst du darüber?



Das sollte hier auch keine Rolle spielen.

Könnte man auch keinem Arbeitnehmer  übel nehmen, wenn er nen Job annimmt, wo er mit payment/work/fishing-time balance zufrieden ist.

Für Entgelt, Zielvorgaben und Erfolgsmessung wäre die Verbandsführung zuständig.

Und das letzte posting scheint er auch in seiner Freizeit gemacht zu haben.


----------



## doebelfaenger (25. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> LIeber Döbelfänger ,
> 
> anbei die Antworten soweit ich das schnell raussuchen konnte fett inline.
> 
> ...



Also kurz nochmal zusammengefasst für alle, die sich verständlicherweise dieses Blabla in seiner ganzen Länge nicht antun wollen.

- Der DAFV verteilt auf Angelmessen Poster an Angler und glaubt tatsächlich, dass jetzt so viele davon in Büros etc. hängen, dass die Mitte der Gesellschaft gar nicht mehr an diesem positiven Image vorbeikommt und Angeln für supertoll hält.
- Der DAFV zählt auf, dass es Berichte über das Angeln gibt in diversen Presseorganen. Mit der sagenumworbenen Kampagne oder anderer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV hat das jedoch nichts zu tun.
- Der DAFV rühmt sich damit, dass es eine Mitteilung zu der Kampagne auf der Webseite der EAA gibt, der der DAFV angehört.
- Der DAFV hält Fischstäbchen für Fisch und erklärt, dass es "Angler mit Fisch" sicherlich nicht in dieser "Kampagne" geben wird.

Oder um es noch kürzer zu fassen:

Realitätsverlust beim DAFV auf der ganzen Linie.

#Olafkannsnicht

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (25. Juli 2020)

Mensch Olaf @tibulski ,

ich hatte da ja noch ein paar weitere Fragen gestellt, vielleicht kannst Du die ja auch noch beantworten:

"Damit will der Verband der breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln, dass Angeln in Deutschland nachhaltig, zeitgemäß und gesellschaftlich bedeutsam ist."

Wie will der Verband das anstellen? Ihr habt euch ja sicherlich zusammengesetzt, eventuell auch mit den diversen Influencern, und habt euch Gedanken dazu gemacht und ein Konzept verfasst. Wie sieht das aus? Ziele, Zielgruppen, Aktionen etc. Wie sind die Landesverbände eingespannt? Können die Vereine was machen?

Nachdem Du schon all meine anderen Fragen trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage ignoriert hast, kannst Du doch mal sagen, was Du so als deine größten Verdienste in den über drei Jahren siehst. Zähl doch bitte einfach mal deine fünf größten Erfolge auf.

Danke für die Antworten!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (25. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das sollte hier auch keine Rolle spielen.
> 
> Könnte man auch keinem Arbeitnehmer  übel nehmen, wenn er nen Job annimmt, wo er mit payment/work/fishing-time balance zufrieden ist.
> 
> ...



Ich habe ihn doch ausdrücklich dafü gelobt, dass er jetzt wahrscheinlich viel Geld bekommt dafür, dass er für den Posten völlig ungeeignet ist.

Und als jemand, der ihn mit meinen Beiträgen finanziert, nehme ich mir das Recht heraus, ihn hier bis aufs letzte Hemd zu kritisieren.

Denn wenn man 40.000, 50.000 oder 60.000 Euro den richtigen Leuten in die Hand drücken würde - oh Mann, was könnte man da alles für Aktionen FÜR DAS ANGELN finanzieren!

Wenn man dagegen das gleiche Geld für einen ÖÄ-Mitarbeiter ausgibt, der von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat - nun, dann kann man die Kohle auch gleich zum Fenster rausschmeißen.

Das sind alles eure Beiträge, das ist euer Geld!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Minimax (25. Juli 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Und als jemand, der ihn mit meinen Beiträgen finanziert, nehme ich mir das Recht heraus, ihn hier bis aufs letzte Hemd zu kritisieren



Unabhängig von Tibulski oder dem dafv wirkt Deine ganze Art aber ziemlich gartenzwergig, bzw. geifernd, und auch übergriffig und peinlich im Tonfall, und das nicht nur in diesem Thread. Krieg bitte keinen Schlaganfall, ganz besonders da wir doch alle noch auf so viele gehaltvolle Beiträge hinsichtlich des Döbelfangens oder zumindest irgendwas von Dir hoffen, lieber Döbelfänger,
Hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## doebelfaenger (25. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Unabhängig von Tibulski oder dem dafv wirkt Deine ganze Art aber ziemlich gartenzwergig, bzw. geifernd, und auch übergriffig und peinlich im Tonfall, und das nicht nur in diesem Thread. Krieg bitte keinen Schlaganfall, ganz besonders da wir doch alle noch auf so viele gehaltvolle Beiträge hinsichtlich des Döbelfangens oder zumindest irgendwas von Dir hoffen, lieber Döbelfänger,
> Hg
> Dein
> Minimax



Als kritischer Mensch mit einem gewissen Verstand wird man von anderen Menschen ohne diese Attribute oft so wahrgenommen, lieber Minimax. Kannst Du nicht wissen, aber wenn es die Zeit zulässt, beteilige ich mich demnächst auch gerne mal am Dosenmais-Smalltalk.

Viele Grüße,
-df

P.s.: Aber nun zurück zum Thema, Olaf wollte ja noch ein paar Fragen beantworten.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Wenn man dagegen das gleiche Geld für einen ÖÄ-Mitarbeiter ausgibt



Dann ist der aber nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner.

Das müsstest Du mit den Leuten klären, die ihn eingestellt haben, die ihm die Zielvorgaben machen, seine Arbeitsergebnisse überprüfen und die Geldmittel freigeben.


----------



## doebelfaenger (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo Olaf @tibulski ,

ich finde es klasse, dass Du zumindest für alle User hier im AB und alle 500.000 im DAFV organisierten Angler folgende Fragen beantworten willst:

"Damit will der Verband der breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln, dass Angeln in Deutschland nachhaltig, zeitgemäß und gesellschaftlich bedeutsam ist."

- Wie will der Verband das anstellen? Ihr habt euch ja sicherlich zusammengesetzt, eventuell auch mit den diversen Influencern, und habt euch Gedanken dazu gemacht und ein Konzept verfasst. Wie sieht das aus? Ziele, Zielgruppen, Aktionen etc. Wie sind die Landesverbände eingespannt? Können die Vereine was machen?

- Was siehst Du so als deine größten Verdienste in den über drei Jahren deiner Amtszeit? Zähl doch bitte einfach mal deine fünf größten Erfolge auf. 


Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf @tibulski ,
> 
> - Was siehst Du so als deine größten Verdienste in den über drei Jahren deiner Amtszeit? Zähl doch bitte einfach mal deine fünf größten Erfolge auf.
> 
> ...



Man könnte ja fast den Eindruk gewinnen, du, @DB, hättest die Stelle von Olaf selber gerne gehabt und bist nicht zum Zuge gekommen und versucht nun den Frust in der Person Olaf abzuladen. Das Muster psychisch nichtbewältigt unterlegener Kandidaten ist zumindest erkennbar.


----------



## doebelfaenger (31. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja fast den Eindruk gewinnen, du, @DB, hättest die Stelle von Olaf selber gerne gehabt und bist nicht zum Zuge gekommen und versucht nun den Frust in der Person Olaf abzuladen. Das Muster psychisch nichtbewältigt unterlegener Kandidaten ist zumindest erkennbar.



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Toni. Ich bezog mich da nur auf die Selbstbeweihräucherung von Olaf in anderen Threads, etwa "hinter vielen Dingen einen Haken gemacht", "viele weitere Projekte darüber hinaus verwirklicht" etc.

Und dann denke ich: Welche waren das denn? 

Ich meine, wenn man so stolz auf seine Leistungen ist, kann man die doch auch mal hier posten, oder? Geht uns Angler ja offensichtlich etwas an.

Oder bist Du jemand, der sich mit Zitaten wie "Es gibt immer welche, die Unzufriedenheit äußern. Andere sehen die positive Entwicklung. Wir haben derzeit viele Projekt in der Pipeline, die etwas Zeit brauchen. Ich bin optimistisch, dass wir damit nach und nach durch inhaltliche Arbeit überzeugen." abgibt?

Dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße,
-df

P.s.: @Toni_1962 , übe das mit dem Markieren nochmal. Hat nicht so ganz geklappt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2020)

@db

Entäuschen kannst du mich nicht, wieso auch?

Ob ich mit den Projekten und Olafs Aussagen wie z. B. zu dem maschinenlesbaren Ausweises stehe, kann man vielfältig hier und im anderen Thread nachlesen.

Was soll ich üben? Markieren?


----------



## tibulski (1. August 2020)




----------



## spike999 (13. August 2020)




----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2020)

Das mit dem Tackle Dealer ist Müll aber die beiden darüber müssen nur noch in jeder Stadt an jeder Plakatwand hängen!


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tackle Dealer ist Müll


Oh ha 
Das dacht ich auch grad.


----------



## Mikesch (14. August 2020)

Dem Typen würde ich nichts abkaufen.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2020)

Ich habe Angst vor grossen schlechtrasierten Glatzenmännern in Lederjacken, die schüchtern mich ein. Ich möchte mich lieber fernhalten von solchen Mächtigen Dunklen Ernsthaften Gestalten, wer weiss, die sind bestimmt sehr streng*.

Minimax


*@Kochtopf ist ne Ausnahme, Totembruder, Seelenkamerad etc.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. August 2020)

mann mann, was denken die sich eigentlich dabei, so ein Bild als Synonym fürs Angeln dazustellen?

Die Kids sind gut, der Dealer bedenklich


----------



## Grünknochen (14. August 2020)

No comment.


----------



## spike999 (21. August 2020)

Angeln wie es leibt und lebt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2020)

ach du grüne Neune,
die breite Masse wird weder das Insekt, noch die Pflanze erkennen.
Und was das jetzt mit Angeln zu tun hat ist der breiten Masse erst Recht nicht klar.

*Es wird immer haarsträubender*


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. August 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ach du grüne Neune,
> die breite Masse wird weder das Insekt, noch die Pflanze erkennen.
> Und was das jetzt mit Angeln zu tun hat ist der breiten Masse erst Recht nicht klar.
> 
> *Es wird immer haarsträubender*



Die "breite Masse", die "Mitte der Gesellschaft" - wie sollen die nochmal dieses Foto zu Gesicht bekommen?

Vielleicht irre ich mich jedoch und @Toni_1962 zeigt das Foto wieder diversen nichtangelnden Bekannten, die das alle so geil finden wie er und sehr bald die Vorbereitungskurse zur Fischerprüfung stürmen...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Die "breite Masse", die "Mitte der Gesellschaft" - wie soll die nochmal dieses Foto zu Gesicht bekommen?
> 
> Vielleicht irre ich mich jedoch und @Toni_1962 zeigt das Foto wieder diversen nichtangelnden Bekannten, die das alle so geil finden wie er und sehr bald die Vorbereitungskurse zur Fischerprüfung stürmen...
> 
> ...


ach ja, stimmt.
es war nicht von der breiten Masse die Rede, sondern von der "Mitte der Gesellschaft".

*Was oder wer ist das überhaupt ?  *
Meine Nachbarn wollen es nicht sein, es hätte was von Mittelmäßigkeit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. August 2020)

Siehe das heutige Update von Anglerdemo. Die gleichen Leute, die hier #GehAngeln-Hashtags nutzen, legen sich mit denjenigen ins Bett, die Angeln verhindern wollen, aber weiterhin der kommerziellen Fischerei die Füße küssen. Sowas von unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Siehe das heutige Update von Anglerdemo. Die gleichen Leute, die hier #GehAngeln-Hashtags nutzen, legen sich mit denjenigen ins Bett, die Angeln verhindern wollen, aber weiterhin der kommerziellen Fischerei die Füße küssen. Sowas von unglaubwürdig.


stimmt !
Und wenn man jetzt das aktuelle Bild damit in Verbindung bringt, muss man wohl zwangsläufig zu den Schluss kommen,
dass die irgendwas einnehmen oder rauchen.

Man stelle sich vor.
500 000 Zahlende a´ 10,-Euro. Plus Zugriff auf Fischereiabgabe
Da wird gejammert wegen zu wenig Geld? Aber mit so nem Mist wie diese "Kampangne" mit vollen Händen zum Fenster raus geschmissen.
@doebelfaenger , dem @tibulski muss man fairerweise noch zu Gute halten, dass er mehrfach betont hat, hier nur privat zu schreiben.
Das lässt darauf schließen das die Verbandsführung eine öffentliche Äußerung zur Verbandpolitik strickt ablehnt.
Dieses Verhalten lässt bei mir wiederum alle Alarmglocken bimmeln


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. August 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> stimmt !
> Und wenn man jetzt das aktuelle Bild damit in Verbindung bringt, muss man wohl zwangsläufig zu den Schluss kommen,
> dass die irgendwas einnehmen oder rauchen.
> 
> ...



Hallo @Brillendorsch ,

da muss ich dich leider korrigieren.

@tibulski hat erwähnt, dass er hier in seiner privaten Freizeit schreibt und nicht während seiner Dienstzeit. Er schrieb nicht, dass das hier seine private Meinung ist. Er schreibt ja auch immer von "wir", also wird er da schon den DAFV meinen. Wäre auch seltsam, wenn sich ein Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in einem öffentlichen Forum zu Wort meldet und dort private Meinungen zu Themen seines Arbeitgebers veröffentlicht.

Zudem beträgt die Abgabe für den DAFV 3 Euro jährlich, die restlichen Verbandsabgaben sind für den jeweiligen Landesverband. Aber immerhin kommt da bei 480.000 DAFV-Mitgliedern ein schönes Sümmchen zusammen, 1,44 Mio. Euro jährlich...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2020)

Dass er hier ausschließlich in seiner privaten Freizeit schreibt,  erzeugt bei mir die Vermutung, dass er nicht offiziell darf.
Warum sonst sollte ein hauptamtlicher Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ausschließlich privat hier schreiben?

Was die Zahlen angeht, bist Du sicher besser im Bilde und ich lasse mich da gern korrigieren


----------



## Andal (23. August 2020)

Wenn sich sieben Franzosen treffen, dann manchen sie eine Flasche Rotwein auf und spielen Boule.
Wenn sich sieben Italiener treffen, dann machen sie eine Flasche Rotwein auf, setzen sich auf die Piazza und kommentieren die Vorbeigehenden.

Wenn sich sieben Deutsche treffen, gründen sie sofort einen Verein, oder noch besser, einen Verband...!


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. August 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Warum sonst sollte ein hauptamtlicher Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ausschließlich privat hier schreiben?



Es las sich für mich immer so, als ob er Sympathien erhaschen wollte. So nach dem Motto: "Ich arbeite so hart für den Verband, da bleibt mir eigenlich gar keine Zeit, aber um euch Antworten zu liefern, opfere ich auch meine karge Freizeit." Passte mit dem "Wir sind arm und viel zu wenig" ganz gut zusammen.

Ich glaube kaum, dass ihm Äußerungen hier verboten wurden. Irgendjemandem beim DAFV würde das sonst sicherlich auffallen. Obwohl: Beim DAFV weiß man ja nie...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Es las sich für mich immer so, als ob er Sympathien erhaschen wollte. So nach dem Motto: "Ich arbeite so hart für den Verband, da bleibt mir eigenlich gar keine Zeit, aber um euch Antworten zu liefern, opfere ich auch meine karge Freizeit." Passte mit dem "Wir sind arm und viel zu wenig" ganz gut zusammen.
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, dass ihm Äußerungen hier verboten wurden. Irgendjemandem beim DAFV würde das sonst sicherlich auffallen. Obwohl: Beim DAFV weiß man ja nie...
> 
> ...


 Die haben so eineAngst vor diesem Forum, die glauben immer noch dass TF hier heimlich die Fäden zieht.
Ich kann mir ein offizielles Redeverbot schon vorstellen.
Schließlich hat die Ignoranz diesem Forum gegenüber ja schon Tradition.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2020)

tatsächlich gibt es hier ja auch einige Leute, die kritisch sind und auch mal den Finger in die Wunde legen. Auch ohne TF.


----------



## hanzz (23. August 2020)

Vielleicht kämpfen die grad mit einer Anzeige von der Pest, weil sie für das neue Foto das Insekt haben krepieren lassen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. August 2020)

Ich glaube Du nimmst Dich und auch einige andere Sachen zu wichtig. Ich war hier eine Zeit offline und glaube mir, was Du hier schreibst oder auch ein TF auf seiner "neuen" Seite interessiert 99,999999 Prozent der Angler absolut nicht. Und auch im DAFV hat man andere Sachen zu tun als sich mit den Äußerungen hier zu beschäftigen. Und Brillendorsch, zwischen kritisch den Finger in die Wunde legen und Deinen Beiträgen liegen Welten.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. August 2020)

Leute wie Brillendorsch oder Doebelfaenger wird es immer geben. Mit solchen Leuten muss man halt leben....das ist wie mit dem Mann mit dem Bier in der Hand am Fenster, der sich immer über spielende Kinder aufregt. So, Euch noch viel Spaß hier, bin wieder in der realen Welt ….


----------



## kati48268 (27. August 2020)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> ...Und auch im DAFV hat man andere Sachen zu tun als sich mit den Äußerungen hier zu beschäftigen...


Nachdem der OÄ-Mitarbeiter O. Lindner sein 
._..ähem..._ 'seltsames' Posting zum Verbandsausweis,
bei dem so manche 
_... ähem... wie sage ich's... _
'einen beeinflussten Zustand' vermuteten,
nachträglich deutlich geändert hat,
scheint mir, 
man beschäftigt sich im DAFV ziemlich viel mit den Äußerungen hier.


----------



## Grünknochen (27. August 2020)

Bei aller berechtigten Kritik:
Ich finde, es werden (auch) an dieser Stelle bestimmte Grenzen bei weitem überschritten. Diese Grenzen haben zB etwas damit zu tun, in welch herabwürdigender Art und Weise man sich immer wieder zu bestimmten Einzelpersonen und deren Geisteszustand bzw. Qualifikation äußert.
Zweitens ist  das zT hier gepflegte Dauergebashe des DAfV fast schon langweilig. Zunächst einmal sollte man grundsätzlich zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es genug Leute gibt, die auf diesen Verband eine völlig andere Sicht als man selbst haben. Und diese Sicht ist genau so legitim wie das, was man selbst für richtig und wichtig hält. Ich habe einen sehr guten Freund, der sich hoch kompetent und voller Überzeugung innerhalb der hier kritisierten Verbandsstruktur engagiert. Und ich sehe wirklich null Sinn darin, ihn in diesem Engagement . weil im ''falschen'' Verband - zu kritisieren. Im Gegenteil: Ich unterstütze ihn an jeder Stelle, an der es sinnvoll ist. Ist es so schwer, zu kapieren, dass die sog. Anglerschaft viel zu divers ist, als dass man alles über einen Kamm scheren kann?
Hinzu kommt: Wenn man denn der Meinung ist, dass die Dinge - grundsätzlich - falsch laufen, dann möge man seine Energie in eigenes reales/ praktisches Engagement umsetzen, statt eben diese Energie in der virtuellen Welt in Form ständig wiederholender Kritiksalven zu verschwenden. Insoweit mein voller Respekt für Lars/ Anglerdemo. Taten entscheiden über das, was man gewollt hat. Nicht Worte...
Drittens: Ich selbst lasse mich vor gar keinen Karren spannen. Ich pflege gute und vertrauensvolle Beziehungen zu allen Beteiligten und halte es für wirklich absurd, meine persönlichen Kompetenzen aus ideologischen Gründen Leuten zu verweigern, die nicht auf der ''richtigen'' Seite stehen.
Jeder Mensch, wirklich jeder Mensch befindet sich in seiner eigenen Blase. Insoweit mag es ja hilfreich und vergnüglich sein, sich immer wieder der Richtigkeit des eigenen Denkens und Handelns zu bestätigen. Aber es wäre sehr hilfreich, sich klar zu machen, dass Menschen, die in anderen Blasen leben, nicht zwingend inkompetente Idioten sind...


----------



## fishhawk (27. August 2020)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich habe einen sehr guten Freund, der sich hoch kompetent und voller Überzeugung innerhalb der hier kritisierten Verbandsstruktur engagiert. Und ich sehe wirklich null Sinn darin, ihn in diesem Engagement . weil im ''falschen'' Verband - zu kritisieren.



Respekt für Deinen Freund, denn Reformen erreicht man m.E. am besten von innen.

Ich wünsche ihm, dass er da kein Einzelkämpfer bleibt.  Je mehr solche Leute sich dort engagieren, desto größer die Chance, dass sich was verbessert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2020)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Leute wie Brillendorsch oder Doebelfaenger wird es immer geben. Mit solchen Leuten muss man halt leben....das ist wie mit dem Mann mit dem Bier in der Hand am Fenster, der sich immer über spielende Kinder aufregt. So, Euch noch viel Spaß hier, bin wieder in der realen Welt ….



ganz schön angep... würde ich sagen.
das was für Dich die reale Welt ist, ist für die Meisten nichts weiter als blühende Fantasie und reinste Selbslobhudelei.
fern ab von den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten.

Ist aber auch blöd, dass da immer wieder Leute auftauchen, denen euer Nichtstun auffällt und das auch noch publik machen.


----------



## spike999 (27. August 2020)

Das neuste Werk


----------



## fishhawk (27. August 2020)

Hallo,

passt ja prima zur Diffamierungskampagne der Tierrechtler, dass Angeln und Alkohol meist zusammen gehen.


----------



## hanzz (27. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> passt ja prima zur Diffamierungskampagne der Tierrechtler, dass Angeln und Alkohol meist zusammen gehen.


Diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch gerade. 
Und die Ruten erkennt man so gerade eben. Als Nicht Angler nimmt man die Ruten gar nicht wahr.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> passt ja prima zur Diffamierungskampagne der Tierrechtler, dass Angeln und Alkohol meist zusammen gehen.



Hallo,

drum merke: "Dem Alkohol und dem Nikotin, ist ein Kohlrabi vorzuziehn".

Gruß
Lajos


----------



## Andal (28. August 2020)

Also ich hab noch nie einen Kohlrabi geraucht, aber wirklich gut stelle ich mir das nicht vor.


----------



## fishhawk (28. August 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nie einen Kohlrabi geraucht



Geht aber ggf. einfacher zu rauchen als Alkohol ?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (28. August 2020)

spike999 schrieb:


> Das neuste Werk
> Anhang anzeigen 354005


Find ich gut.   Sektfrühstück an den Ruten.


----------



## Wollebre (28. August 2020)

mit Gaumen- und Augenschmaus machts Angeln eimmer mehr Spaß.

Warum die ganzen Bilder so dunkel bis finster? Werbung muss strahlen, Freude auslösen und muss Interesse an dem *"Produkt"* Angeln wecken.
Wo sollen die Bilder veröffentlicht/eingesetzt werden? Ganz wichtig. Wohl nicht in in den Angelzeitungen.....
Ist doch das gleiche wie bei jeder Produktwerbung. Angelrollen, Ruten und vieles an Zubehör kann man doch nur noch verkaufen wenn das Design stimmt.
In Foren kommen dann Texte wie *"sieht geil aus muss ich haben"*. Dann ist alles richtig gemacht!
Wie sagt schon der amerikanische Verkaufspsychologe Vance Packard*1914 " *Reklame ist die Kunst, auf den Kopf zu zielen und die Brieftasche zu treffen"*
Um Leute in das *Produkt Angelvereine* zu bringen funktioniert das nicht anders. Nur dannn müssen die *Vereine* in die Kampagne voll mit einbezogen werden. Die sind letztendlich die "*Fachverkäufer*" vor Ort!! Wenn das Innenleben des Produtes (Verein) nichts taugt, im übertragenen Sinn wie in manche hochwertig aussehende Angelrollen, sind die Leute schnell wieder weg noch bevor die einen Aufnahmeantrg unterschrieben haben....

Um das ganze wirklich attraktiv zu machen, müssen DAFV u. Vereine *gemeinsam* gegen die unterschiedlichen Gesetze und Regulierungen in den Bundesländern kämpfen! Also Ärmel hoch und kämpfen!

Jedenfalls ein sehr interessantes Thema!


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2020)

ich finde dieses Bild jetzt nicht ganz misslungen.
Es gehört eindeutig zu den besseren. 
Immerhin kein Feinripp und Bier


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> mit Gaumen- und Augenschmaus machts Angeln eimmer mehr Spaß.
> 
> Warum die ganzen Bilder so dunkel bis finster? Werbung muss strahlen, Freude auslösen und muss Interesse an dem *"Produkt"* Angeln wecken.
> Wo sollen die Bilder veröffentlicht/eingesetzt werden? Ganz wichtig. Wohl nicht in in den Angelzeitungen.....
> ...



Ich sehe das aber nicht als Produktwerbung, sondern als Imagekampanie. => Verschiedene Zielsetzungen, verschiedene Instrumente, Maßnahmen ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aber nicht als Produktwerbung, sondern als Imagekampanie. => Verschiedene Zielsetzungen, verschiedene Instrumente, Maßnahmen ...


 Stimmt, es soll ja auch eine Imagekampangne sein


----------



## el.Lucio (29. August 2020)

An wen richtet sich denn diese Kampagne, bzw wo ist denn davon was zu sehen? Außer hier im Board hab ich noch nix davon mitbekommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> An wen richtet sich denn diese Kampagne, bzw wo ist denn davon was zu sehen? Außer hier im Board hab ich noch nix davon mitbekommen.



Läßt sich doch nachlesen, auf der Homepage des Verbandes, eingebunden in den Artikel in der neuen BLINKER, in diversen FACEBOOK Gruppen usw. ...

Die Verbreitung liegt natürlich in den Händen aller, ich kenne Vereine wie auch Angler, die haben die Plakate ausgedruckt und verteilt mit der Bitte, diese an diversen Orten aufzuhängen und wenn es nur das eigene Büro ist,
oder das Plakat digital in seiner FACEBOOK Gruppe einzustellen.
Es gibt viele Möglichlkeiten für die, die wollen.


----------



## el.Lucio (30. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Läßt sich doch nachlesen, auf der Homepage des Verbandes, eingebunden in den Artikel in der neuen BLINKER, in diversen FACEBOOK Gruppen usw. ...
> 
> Die Verbreitung liegt natürlich in den Händen aller, ich kenne Vereine wie auch Angler, die haben die Plakate ausgedruckt und verteilt mit der Bitte, diese an diversen Orten aufzuhängen und wenn es nur das eigene Büro ist,
> oder das Plakat digital in seiner FACEBOOK Gruppe einzustellen.
> Es gibt viele Möglichlkeiten für die, die wollen.


Auf der Homepage des Verbandes, in einem Blinker Artikel, echt jetzt, dein Ernst? Da will man also die breite Öffentlichkeit erreichen? Wer, außer ein paar Angler schaut denn auf die Seite des Verbandes? Oder soll das Verbreiten durch die Anglerschaft passieren? Heißt dann für mich, der Verband schießt paar Fotos und der doofe Anglermichel darf sich den Driss runterladen kopieren und verteilen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. August 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage des Verbandes, in einem Blinker Artikel, echt jetzt, dein Ernst? Da will man also die breite Öffentlichkeit erreichen? Wer, außer ein paar Angler schaut denn auf die Seite des Verbandes? Oder soll das Verbreiten durch die Anglerschaft passieren? Heißt dann für mich, der Verband schießt paar Fotos und der *doofe Anglermichel* darf sich den Driss runterladen kopieren und verteilen.



Dooferweise  hast Du schon recht:
Gemeinsames Interesse muss EINER tragen, Olaf natürlich, soll der doch durch die Republik fahren und an öffentlichen Plätzen,  in Firmen und anderen Ortren  plakatieren und digital in verschiedene Foren und Social Media Gruppen einstellen! Der doofe Anglermichel soll natürlich nichts beitragen für sein Image, dafür ist er ja viel zu doof!


----------



## Wollebre (30. August 2020)

xxx


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der doofe Anglermichel soll natürlich nichts beitragen für sein Image, dafür ist er ja viel zu doof!



Würde ich nicht pauschal jedem unterstellen, der jetzt nicht sofort zum Farbdrucker/Plotter rennt um die Teile auszudrucken und in sein Büro zu hängen.

Vielleicht sind die auch gar nicht so doof, sondern wägen nur ab, was sie für sinnvoll erachten, das Image von Anglern in der Öffentlichkeit positiv beeinflussen zu können und was eher weniger.

Da gibt es m.E. schon auch andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. August 2020)

Und vielleicht sollte man mal auch was mit wohlwollen betrachten und nicht immer alles in Grund und Boden nörgeln, kommt auch der allgemeinen Gesundheit entgegen


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht sollte man mal auch was mit wohlwollen betrachten und nicht immer alles in Grund und Boden nörgeln, kommt auch der allgemeinen Gesundheit entgegen


nun ja, ich betrachte es ja mit Wohlwollen und schrieb ja auch, dass ich dieses Bild nicht für misslungen halte.
und Anfangs dieser Aktion fand ich das Ganze auch für eine gute Idee und lobte den DAFV ausdrücklich dafür.
Das allerdings Fischstäbchen und vollgekifft aussehende Typen das Image der Angler verbessern soll, kann ja niemand ahnen.

Bei allem Wohlwollen muss auch Kritik erlaubt sein und auch vertragen werden.


----------



## tibulski (30. August 2020)

Hallo.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bei allem Wohlwollen muss auch Kritik erlaubt sein und auch vertragen werden.



Finde ich auch, wobei ja bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht soviel Wohlwollen dabei ist. Aber wie du sagst, dass muss man vertragen.

Übringens sind die beiden positiven Artikel übers Anglen in der aktuellen Apotheken-Umschau und in dem aktuellen Rotary Magagzin auf 16 Seiten (auch Leute mit viel Geld gehen Angeln) erschienen. Die Fachpresse (Blinker) fand es auch gut und die Bildzeitung hat auch recht positiv über die Waller Geschichte in Frankfurt berichtet. Vielmehr als Bildzeitung (in einer Woche das meistgeklickte Viodeo auf Bild-Online) und Apotheken-Umschau (20 Millionen Leser laut Wikipedia) geht nicht in sachen Reichweite. Wir bleiben bemüht.

Ja die Motive der Kampagne sind mitunter umstritten, aber um die Mitte der Gesellschaft zu erreichen sollte man auch alle Zielgruppen ansprechen und vielleicht sollte auch der Konsument mal aushalten, dass ihm das eine oder ander Motiv nicht so zusagt. Andere finden es obergeil. Wir testen die Motive vor Veröffentlichung auch bei normalen Leuten, die nicht angeln.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## el.Lucio (30. August 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo.
> ...Übringens sind die beiden positiven Artikel übers Anglen in der aktuellen Apotheken-Umschau und in dem aktuellen Rotary Magagzin auf 16 Seiten (auch Leute mit viel Geld gehen Angeln) erschienen....
> 
> Olaf


DAS finde ich schon sehr viel besser. Diese werden auch von vielen Nichtanglern gelesen.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. August 2020)

Art & Fishing:









						Düsseldorfer Galerie Peter Tedden widmet sich dem Fisch in der Kunst
					

Die Galerie an der Mutter-Ey-Straße hat 50 Künstler unter dem Motto „I like fishing“ eingeladen. Ein Rendezvous der Wirbeltiere.




					www.wz.de


----------



## doebelfaenger (31. August 2020)

Mensch, Olaf @tibulski Lindner ist wieder aufgetaucht! Zwar nicht wie angekündigt, um zum "wichtigsten Projekt des Verbandes" (O-Ton) zu vielen "berechtigten Fragen" (O-Ton) "gerne Antwort" (O-Ton) zu geben, sondern um hier ein bisschen Schönwetter zu machen. Jeder weiß ja, beim DAFV sind die Wolken rosa und die gerösteten Marshmallows fliegen einem in den Mund, wenn man ihn nur aufmacht...

Deshalb hier zur Ernüchterung ein paar Fakten:

- Die Artikel in Bild, AU und Rotary sind nicht zustande gekommen, weil der DAFV so gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geleistet hat. Sich dessen zu rühmen, heißt sich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken.
- Sich darüber zu freuen, dass das Video bei Bild Online zu den meistgesehenen gehörte, in dem ein Wels abgeknüppelt wird, zeugt von einer gewissen Weltfremdheit. Ich meine, egal wie die rechtliche Lage ist oder die persönliche Meinung dazu - kann sich jemand einen Nichtangler vorstellen, der das sieht und denkt: "Geil, Angler sind mit jetzt total sympathisch"? Oder "Boah, ich will auch unbedingt angeln jetzt"? Eben.

Und, ach ja, die "Social Media Kampagne"...

- die aus "zum Download bereitgestellten" Bildern besteht...
- die aber auch gerne ausgedruckt (!!!) werden können, um sie dann durch Aufhängen im Büro (!!!!!) "in die Mitte der Gesellschaft" zu tragen. Oder war das mit dem Ausdrucken nur ein Tipp von Social-Media-Guru @Toni_1962 ? Und was machen die Leute ohne Büro, Handwerker, Außendienstler, Krankenpfleger und so? Ich gebe aber zu: Runterladen, Ausdrucken und irgendwo Hinhängen ist in Zeiten von TikTok, Insta-Stories etc. schon wieder fast geil. Aber auch nur fast.
- auf denen kein Fisch zu sehen ist. Aber es gibt ja sicherlich auch Auto-Kampagnen ohne Auto oder Fußball-Kampagnen ohne Fußball?! Oder???
- bei der die Landesverbände des DAFV so mit eingebunden sind, dass z.B. auf den diversen Seiten oder Kanälen des LFV Westfalen und Lippe und des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes (zusammen über 100.000 Mitglieder) nichts davon zu finden ist. Kein Wort, kein Bild. Bei den anderen habe ich jetzt gar nicht geschaut. Dürfte aber auf ähnliches Engagement hinauslaufen.

Ich schaue jetzt mal auf MySpace nach, vielleicht ist die Kampagne ja dort der Renner in der Mitte der Gesellschaft...

Jetzt werden hier wieder die üblichen DAFV-Vasallen auftauchen und sagen: Boah, das Dauergebashe des DAFV ist ja fast schon langweilig (Zitat @Grünknochen ). Ich finde eher die Dauerpeinlichkeiten des DAFV fast schon langweilig. Können die einfach nicht mal was machen, von dem man einfach sagen muss: "Joah, super!"?

@Grünknochen lag natürlich auch völlig falsch bei dem Vorschlag, man solle seine Energie doch lieber in praktisches Engagement stecken, als hier in Kritik zu "verschwenden"". Schließt sich das aus? Bedingt das einander? Und soweit ich weiß, sind einige der härtesten Kritiker des DAFV hier Leute, die sehr viel reales Engagement zeigen - vielleicht wissen sie deshalb, was dort alles schief läuft und benennen es?

Aber ich schweife ab, so langsam durchdringt mich die Vorfreude auf das nächste Foto der Reihe - bald auf einer versteckten Unterseite des Webauftrittes des DAFV oder in einem Büro ganz in Ihrer Nähe...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2020)

@tibulski , ich werde mir die aktuelle Apothekenrundschau besorgen.
Finde ich ein super Medium.
Sollte der Artikel nicht erschienen sein, wie @doebelfaenger schrieb, 
war das mal wieder nur heiße Luft......


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2020)

Unsere Marken
					

Die Apotheken Umschau ist eine kostenlose Kundenzeitschrift. Eine neue Ausgabe gibt es alle 14 Tage in Ihrer Apotheke




					www.apotheken-umschau.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2020)

@tibulski ,
sorry


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. September 2020)

Gibt doch mal bei Tante Google Apothekenumschau und Angeln ein. Ist zwar das Heft von 1August, aber vielleicht ist das der Artikel.  MAENNER Angeln. Da ich es nicht sehen kann, ist es eine Vermutung. Und die Apothekenrundschau habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gibt doch mal bei Tante Google Apothekenumschau und Angeln ein. Ist zwar das Heft von 1August, aber vielleicht ist das der Artikel.  MAENNER Angeln. Da ich es nicht sehen kann, ist es eine Vermutung. Und die Apothekenrundschau habe ich leider nicht.



Da finde ich rein gar nichts.
Vieleicht findet ein andrer da was


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. September 2020)




----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2020)

Hast du einen Link ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. September 2020)

Nein, ich kann dir nur sagen Anfang August. Komme leider auch nicht weiter, aber es ist nun mal was da. Aber weiter suchen und zur Not mal eine Apotheke aufsuchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2020)

Ok, es scheint da wirklich was gegeben zu haben.
Leider ist da aber außer der Inhaltsangabe nichts mehr zu finden.

*Weitere Themen des aktuellen Magazins vom 1. August:* Schmerztherapie +++ Kaugummis mit Wirkstoff +++ Muskelverspannungen +++ Angststörungen +++ Künstliche Bauchspeicheldrüse für Menschen mit Diabetes +++ 60 Jahre Pille +++ Autismus +++ Lunge fit halten +++ Achtsamkeit üben +++ Wann kommt das Wiederholungsrezept +++ *Männersache Angeln *+++ Durchfall behandeln +++ Orientierungssinn +++ Reise: Im Kanu durch Plön +++ Heimische Superfoods



*Somit entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich für meine obigen Aussagen bei @tibulski*


----------



## Fruehling (1. September 2020)

Gerade beim Querlesen: *60 Jahre Pils* entdeckt und mich gewundert...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. September 2020)

...


----------



## tibulski (1. September 2020)

Hallo,

hier ist die Übersicht zu dem Rotary Magazin: https://rotary.de/heft/2020/08/die-kunst-des-angelns 

Ich darf den Artikel leider hier nicht posten.

Wer das mal in die Hände bekommt, ist echt sehr hochwertig gemacht. Und der Bericht hat 30 Seiten Umfang. Man kann von dem Club halten was man will, aber kann bestimmt nicht schaden, wenn wesentliche Entscheidungsträger unserer Gesellschaft eine positive Einstellung zum Angeln haben.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (1. September 2020)

Hallo Grünknochen,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Art & Fishing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das habe ich auch schon bekommen, finde ich sehr spannend!!

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Grünknochen (2. September 2020)

Thema Mitte der Gesellschaft ( was auch immer das sein mag ):








						Neue Heimat für 125 000 Angler: Freie und Zanderstadt Hamburg
					

BILD war mit dem Umweltsenator Jens Kerstan (54, Grüne) am brandneuen Angel-Zentrum auf Entenwerder.




					www.bild.de


----------



## fishhawk (2. September 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Männersache Angeln



Wenn das mal keinen Ärger mit der Genderbeauftragten gibt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo @tibulski , 
Wo stammen denn jetzt die ursprünglichen positiven Artikel her ?
Sind sie durch Deine Pressearbeit entstanden oder angeregt worden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn das mal keinen Ärger mit der Genderbeauftragten gibt.



wohl nur, wenn diese selbst Anglerin ist


----------



## Ladi74 (2. September 2020)

Hallo,
das letzte Poster war doch "niedlich".  Wenigstens bechern die Mädels "Rotkäppchen".  
Mal ganz ehrlich, hab heute im Trööt: "Boardies fangen besser!" richtig tolle Fotos gesehen.

Der Stepke mit dem Hecht, der Zander bei dem die Rückenflossen noch aus dem Wasser gucken oder der Barsch-Moppel (von Drillsucht?)haben es mir besonders angetan.
Noch ein paar Motive aus zokkers Album, zB die Adlerfotos.  Dazu der Slogan: "Geh angeln! Da erlebst du mehr!"
Fertig wäre ne Wahnsinns-Kampange.
Da müsste man auch mal 3,50Euro  in die Hand nehmen, wg. der Urheberrechte usw.

Ich warte förmlich drauf, dass auf einem der nächsten Poster ein Juppi, mit Luxusanzug, Laptoptasche oder Aktenkoffer, vor dem Bundeskanzleramt, Streetfishing betreibt.

Was ist überhaupt die "Mitte der Gesellschaft"? Ne Worthülse! 
M.E. sollte es besser heissen, "Angeln muss, gesellschaftlich (wieder), akzeptiert werden".
So hört es sich an, als ob nur "Hartzer" oder "Reiche" angeln würden.
In diesem Sinne "Petri heil!".


----------



## spike999 (3. September 2020)

Das neue finde ich sehr gelungen...


----------



## Wollebre (3. September 2020)

Da kann man sich mit anfreunden.
Das der gut 2m Wurfweite verschenkt hat ist dabei nebensächlich.


----------



## tibulski (3. September 2020)

Hallo,



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Ich warte förmlich drauf, dass auf einem der nächsten Poster ein Juppi, mit Luxusanzug, Laptoptasche oder Aktenkoffer, vor dem Bundeskanzleramt, Streetfishing betreibt.



hatten wir schon, ist vor dem Reichstag.








Ladi74 schrieb:


> M.E. sollte es besser heissen, "Angeln muss, gesellschaftlich (wieder), akzeptiert werden".



Halte ich für unglücklich, damit würden wir durch die Blume suggerieren, dass es nicht mehr akzeptiert ist. Nach dem Motto "Bitte habt uns doch wieder lieb".

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. September 2020)

der Brandungsangler gefällt mir


----------



## doebelfaenger (9. September 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hallo @tibulski ,
> Wo stammen denn jetzt die ursprünglichen positiven Artikel her ?
> Sind sie durch Deine Pressearbeit entstanden oder angeregt worden?



Keine Antwort = Nein


----------



## Ladi74 (12. September 2020)

Hi Olaf,
[QUOTE hatten wir schon, ist vor dem Reichstag. ][/QUOTE]
Kannte ich noch nicht! 
Da kannste mal sehen, wie wie eure Werbekampagne die "Massen" errreicht.  
Wenn es nicht das AB gäbe, wüsste ich von  nix von den Postern.
VG


----------

